# Bike + trail marker pics



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't be the only one who does this. So let's see 'em


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a couple...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

not too many trails around here have nice markers.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

big terry said:


> not too many trails around here have nice markers.


Very cool! Bit O Honey at West Branch, OH!!!

Rode it yesterday.

Steve Z


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Curt Gowdy State Park, WY


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

Old School marker


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

big terry said:


> not too many trails around here have nice markers.


I must say, the bike decal on the marker is quite misrepresentative of what you would want to ride on that...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll play along


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Loch Raven Reservoir, Baltimore, MD










Kinda reminds me of this


----------



## mtbadvance (Jun 22, 2012)

I have none of those around me .. bummer


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Usery Park, Mesa, AZ.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Apology for the crappy picture. Signs are poor looking but the trail rocks!


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Chutes trail, Santiago Oaks.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

wschruba said:


> I must say, the bike decal on the marker is quite misrepresentative of what you would want to ride on that...


Actually you could probably get away with a hipster bike on bit-o-honey. not so much on quarry trail though.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

I've got a few of these around. Most aren't worth posting, but this was a nice day.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

A few of mine.


----------



## Sanchez (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Scout Camp Loop, Brian Head, UT


Cypress Bend Trails (I rode the Hercules Loop), Many, LA


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Rental bike on vacation at the McDowell Sonoran Preserve in Scottsdale AZ! Can't wait to go back(hopefully this February).


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Tahoe Rim Trail*

From today. Tahoe Rim Trail, Nevada.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

ianick said:


> Rental bike on vacation at the McDowell Sonoran Preserve in Scottsdale AZ! Can't wait to go back(hopefully this February).


I know where that is! lol

February is the best time to be here. Me? I am moving day after tomorrow. Mixed emotions. /


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

South Mountain


----------



## brianhirtchu (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

This thread is cool, kudos to the OP! It would be nice if we could turn it into a database with GPS coordinates and then see these pictures in online maps.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I do this *a lot* largely because I toss them into my tracker spreadsheet.


----------



## azcanc (Aug 13, 2009)

*Dupont State Forest - Mmmmm Good Times!*

With good buddies!


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

First off, LOVE this thread! I want to play so I can re-live some of my great trips and rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I never seem to have time to take pictures on a ride, but I proabaly should do it more.


----------



## Hang 21 (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

The Phil's Trail system here in Bend, Oregon has lots of very cool, well-marked posts; made of 6 x 6 posts. Very handy to the out-of-towner rider and other "tourons". 

Sorry, no pics.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My few...:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

One of my favorite trails... "Rough Go" and they aren't kiddin' :thumbsup:


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

A few from my last couple road trips


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

first time uploading a picture. hope it works...


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

*Also my first time posting pictures...*

start of South Boundary Trail between Angel Fire and Taos, NM. July 2010.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

here are a few I had. Its funny, I'm always the "guy with the camera" but I don't have very many with trail markers


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

WARNING...road content below!!!


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

From Carvin's Cove in Virginia. For some reason the bear like to chew on these signs. 








Man, my bike sure had a lot more shine back then.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Earlier today near Albany, WY:


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)




----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*B Trail North Rim Intersection, Chico CA*


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*bike & trail marker*










Nothin fancy. Shot at IDB Texas State Park. And yes I rode the trail, not the exit.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

At what passes for a trail marker in WY.










Looking south into "The Forbidden Lands" at the border of RMNP










Looking west from the same point where you can ride.










The sign we all like to see !!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

onbelaydave said:


> the sign we all like to see !!


amen!


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*The good the bad and the ugly*

plenty of signage .don't do this don't go in there


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Six Mile Run Reservoir in NJ at the beginning of the blue trail. One of the best places to ride in NJ if you like fast and flowy trails. If you like lots of tech...this not for you.

Very fun either way...


Six Mile Blue Trail Entrance by KingBobYJr, on Flickr


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Does this one qualify?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

We went out exploring a new National Park the other day.










They still haven't changed all the signs from it being a State Conservation Area a few months ago.










New signs are up inside the park though.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Love the name of that trail...Spinal Tap.

I bet it goes to 11!!!


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

From today's ride.








"B" for beotch I assume... It's a steep one!








Really fun downhill after the top








Jethro is nick name of mine... 








New and old... 2 for 1


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

One of mine from a few years back.










Not a bike but a cool trail marker.










Cool Thread idea!


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

North Abyss
Boyette, FL


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

4th of July ride.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll Play!!!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

North Fork Trail, Lake Oroville CA


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Shoreline Trail, China Camp State Park


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Dan Beebe Trail, Oroville CA


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

Red Hills, CA


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Like this thread idea....*

...have taken many pictures over the years at the trailhead or trailsign with the bike.....here is a recent one...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

from todays sauna spin.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

sutro and burma


----------



## dragbike (Jun 10, 2005)

Heres one thats kinda unique..


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

AZ Trail


----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

dragbike said:


> Heres one thats kinda unique..


One of my Fav's, Love Dryer park.

Here is another one of my fav's from dryer. it's from the fall










One more from the fall.










I need to remember my camera.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Lots of good signs on this trail


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Here's.....*

...another...from 2007.....great trail....


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Same year 2007......*

...........just later in the summer....like late august or early september....


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

wintersolstice said:


> Lots of good signs on this trail


I know that spot


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

They were indeed bumpy!




I wanted to take a pic here at midnight, but since the sun hasn't gone down since May, you get the picture.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

Couple more...


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

Note the "No Rollerblading" sticker below the trail rating. Hilarious!


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

Cholla Trail (bottom)


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I was there last Sunday. Down on N. Burma and up on Live Oak... :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

My local secret spot...undocumented off the grid awesomeness










Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Probably the most photographed trail marker on the Colorado Trail, on top Georgia Pass. Taken 7/8/12 on my way to Breckenridge.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Tamarancho in Fairfax, CA









Culvert Trail in Auburn CA


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Any one guess where this ....*

....one is from?


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)

Ojai Ca


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

First ride with my new bike this morning.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Ride Red 31b (Jul 2, 2012)

Sun Burn said:


> Note the "No Rollerblading" sticker below the trail rating. Hilarious!


Is that black mountain KY?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

at Oak Mtn


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Ride Red 31b said:


> Is that black mountain KY?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Black Mtn trail, Pisgah NF. Brevard, NC.


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

AlloyNipples said:


> Black Mtn trail, Pisgah NF. Brevard, NC.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Sedona, AZ.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Black Canyon Trail awesomeness.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

One of my best rides ever.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

Went for a shakedown of my Ventana El Rey yesterday. Incredible bike. Took two trail marker shots


----------



## Joshua75W (Apr 25, 2012)

Fort Yargo- Winder, Ga


----------



## Canada Guy (Sep 13, 2010)

Ranger Summit, Alberta - The trail marker is only a cairn but it works.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A couple in the McDowell Mountains.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is how you know it's going to be fun


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

8 miles from downtown Boston


----------



## bucknut (Jan 17, 2012)

Near Ranier


----------



## ls1geezer (Jun 4, 2008)

*Took another route*


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

A flat trail within riding distance mostly used by Horses and dog walkers


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the Second Sign!!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Top of the Gateway loop in the McDowell Mtn. Scottsdale, AZ:thumbsup:


----------



## southernfriedg8r (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Crappy cellphone pic is crappy, but it's by a trail sign.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Bike + trail marker + backpack.


----------



## bucknut (Jan 17, 2012)

Four peaks in the background. Lived in phx for 15 years, miss it sometimes(not this time of year though).


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

My favorite kind of trail sign.


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Bike + trail marker + backpack.


Noice!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Olson Park in Ann Arbor, MI. White signs don't like to show up well in pictures when its really sunny outside.


----------



## palmerlaker (Oct 13, 2004)

*White Rim*

On the White Rim


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Just finished Green Valley at BCSP Indiana. One of the funnest trails in the state.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Third Divide - Downieville, CA


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

About halfway through the Canyon Lake trail.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Another one from Phoenix.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

more at Oak Mtn in Pelham, AL


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Sleepy Hollow Vermont...*

.....all the trails named after StarWars items......


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

On the Monarch Crest Trail








Silver Creek, downhill fun!!








Little Rainbow, option 1


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Kingdom Trails, Vermont, February 2012


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Windgate Pass on a very fine day.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*more...from..*

...Sleepy Hollow...VT.


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

North Mills River, PNF, NC. 

Notice the "no 29er" sticker


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

omegachicken said:


> North Mills River, PNF, NC.
> 
> Notice the "no 29er" sticker


which one is the "no 29er sticker"? LOL why wouldnt you be able to use a 29er on the trail?


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

omegachicken said:


> Notice the "no 29er" sticker


That's funny :thumbsup:

Some sweet pics in here... I'm gonna have to step it up


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Inspired by the Weekday Morning Rides" thread, I got in two morning rides this week. I only remebered to snap a photo on Tuesday though.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*.....Vermont.....*

....Stowe.....beautiful overlook to the ski trails from here.....some ..really cool trail granite in the area too........very unusual terrain...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

southernfriedg8r said:


>


Why you steal my dog???


----------



## Blackdoq (Feb 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

My favorite trail sign in Sedona....sorry no bike in this one...


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Southern NH. Cell phone picture - sorry.


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Jrushman (May 19, 2012)




----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Colorado.....*

...Lunch Loops area....


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Sweet trails in the Phoenix Mountains Preserve.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

The intersection of my 2 favorite trails in the McDowell Mtn. range in Scottsdale, AZ.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh the stickers.........ughhh, my legs are red dots from friggen starthistle ...........


----------



## Cincokid (Oct 26, 2010)

*Fruita*

Ziippity Do Da.....


----------



## cookiedough (Nov 14, 2006)

mmm...Durango



Porc - 


trailmarker, pointing the way - Gold Canyon, AZ


Reno, Flag, Bear Deadman - Crested Butte


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Missed this thread until now. Cool pix. Here are a few of the shots I've taken over the past 25 years.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Nice shots! Another Phoenix trails shot.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Missed this thread until now. Cool pix. Here are a few of the shots I've taken over the past 25 years.


Nice pics! Is that second one Bobcat Ridge? If so, I bet that's no joke in the snow!:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

RIVER29 said:


> Nice pics! Is that second one Bobcat Ridge? If so, I bet that's no joke in the snow!:thumbsup:


Yep, bottom of Ginny at Bobcat. I turned around right after that photo because there was 6"+ snow on top of ice. Did more walking than riding that day.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Utah....*

....Arches N. P. .....


----------



## kamsbry (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Cincokid (Oct 26, 2010)

*Moab*

White Rim


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Haven't seen any shots yet of the bike trying to jump over the trail sign... 









South Mountain Park in Phoenix.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

DurtGurl said:


> Haven't seen any shots yet of the bike trying to jump over the trail sign...
> 
> South Mountain Park in Phoenix.


*NICE*. Also, National - that is one heck of a trail!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

At the corner of Mo' Rocka' and Skin and Bones. Kurt Gowdy State Park


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Arizona Trail north of Flagstaff.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*If your ever in Western....*

...Colorado or Eastern Utah....check this place out.....


----------



## Cincokid (Oct 26, 2010)

Top of Big Mountain Pass in Emigration Canyon Utah.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

I've always loved this pic. I figure it's a good thread to post it in


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

JSumner13 said:


> I've always loved this pic. I figure it's a good thread to post it in


Nice picture!!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Triple signage 302/304 and 1a loop in the background.:thumbsup:


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Easy and laid back trail in Austin (Slaughter Creek)


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Biking at Banner Lake in Summerset State Park near Indianola, IA.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

This trail is not messing around!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Now were.......*

....down in Utah......what a day this was....we had a Haboob come in shortly after this shot was taken....we had to hunker down till it blew over....sand in every pocket...eyes...mouth.....all over bike...really wild....


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Horse tie rail with a trail point marker and a full moon at sunset, sweeet!


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Who knows where?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mt Tamalpais


----------



## snwbrder (Sep 7, 2005)

Hawes 031 by b13107, on Flickr


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

Grey Mountain Summit Trail


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Remember when West....*

....Nile first came out?....we were riding near Mauchunk Lake in Jim Thorpe PA......


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Local trail


----------



## duderidesabike (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Trail marker has a Trail #100 sticker on the wrong trail. I guess that means any trail is the right trail.


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Usery Mtn in Phoenix...








Jim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NslrPrtn (Jul 10, 2012)

Hoop...


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Only had time for a short ride today so I hit up Papago


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Very old trail marker pointing towards an ancient smoke signal customer call center.


----------



## Wild_West99 (Jul 21, 2012)

pushed so hard I broke my crank arm.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Lunch Loops.....*

...Grand Junction CO.....saw a large King Snake just after this picture.....


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*more markers*

Top two are markers at Copper Harbor MI. Bottom two were taken on the Maah Daah Hey trail in western ND.


----------



## jamiespg (Apr 17, 2010)

Centennial Trail, Black Hills South Dakota


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Charlies Cutoff in Buffalo Creek


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Another....*

...Kingdom Trails.....


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Details, details.....


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*oops....*

...no bike in this shot...from the Grand Junction Lunch Loops area....


----------



## doodoobaby (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## southernfriedg8r (Jun 5, 2008)

Greensboro, NC


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

CUYUNA MTB Trails Ironton / Crosby, MN


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

McAllister Park San Antonio TX
























Millers Meadow Wichita Ks


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

kalbo said:


> CUYUNA MTB Trails Ironton / Crosby, MN


When were you up there?


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

Took the easy way down


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> When were you up there?


July 20-21. Same time as squirrel fest. You from MORC? That name looks familiar.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is my bike with the map sign on the trail.


----------



## kamsbry (Jul 26, 2009)

*Middle of First Divide: Downieville*










Did the Butcher Rand and the 3rd Divide twice last Thursday before the start of the Downieville Classic. Steep, loose, rocky, fast, fun.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

Morning ride on the TRT


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Looking north in the Phoenix Mountains Preserve.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

kalbo said:


> July 20-21. Same time as squirrel fest. You from MORC? That name looks familiar.


Am from MORC. Was up there couple weeks before the festival and a couple weeks ago too.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, yeah, it's been the coldest day here this summer but it isn't this cold yet.  
From last winter and a detour sign in the woods.


----------



## Cassy.Ellie (May 5, 2012)

*Smith creek, Kelowna BC*


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

yup :thumbsup:


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

*Appropriate summer pic*

Mile 9, Clinton white, just west of Lawrence, KS. Kinda steep and very rocky downslope section.

I used to snow ride there often in the winter. Seldom in the summer.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

-or-


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Vermont....*

....Kingdom Trails....2007...


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

A few of mine...


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

*Trip to Chatel last year*


----------



## mark500 (Apr 10, 2012)

I love these all pics. It makes me crazy to go for a ride with friends. I will surely post my pics here soon.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

McDowell Mountains sweetness.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Great afternoon at Montana Snowbowl


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Morning ride today


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Headed up to the top of Bobcat Ridge.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Another one from the McDowells Mtns.


----------



## ingluis (Dec 4, 2004)

CO Trail Georgia Pass


----------



## DangerBill (Jun 3, 2012)

Conway Robinson State Forest Gainesville, VA


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

I instagramed one this morning.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought this one was a little wordy:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Good ole 1a:thumbsup:


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Tahoe Rim Trail*

Tahoe Rim Trail and Van Sickle.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Otay Mountain Cooperative Land and Wildlife Management Area


----------



## _dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

Tonight's night ride. Desert Classic with the city lights of Phoenix coming from behind South Mountain (in background).


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*my fav*

and my friend Paula was ok....


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Nice place for views, rest, and a bike shot.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> and my friend Paula was ok....


The fact that she crashed right in front of a sign of someone crashing makes me think that is just what you are suppose to do on that part. Nice Pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Vermont....*

..Kingdom Trails....2007 or so


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

My contribution


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

San Tan Regional Park










Sent using BOTH my thumbs


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Moab....*

.....Baby Steps... in the Klondike Bluffs area....


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

Dupont State Forest (crappy iPhone pic)


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Great views of Phoenix along the ridgeline section of National Trail.


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

Enterprise South, Chattanooga:









Dalton, GA:









Chicopee, Gainesville, GA:


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

One of my favs:


From AES - APC65


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

First Trail marker in 20 km.


----------



## OneSlowBusa (Feb 10, 2011)

Another Carvins Cove, VA Pic


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Bolinas Ridge at Shafter Grade, Marin California.


----------



## cigarlover (Oct 24, 2011)

Taking a well needed water break


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

*Exploring!*










PNF, North Mills, went up this trail (definitely the wrong direction )

Note the sticker someone placed over the blaze color...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*freeride trail*

over mount Pizzo


----------



## MoTec (Jul 25, 2012)

Mudd Creek loop at McAllister park in San Antonio, TX.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I like this Wall Street better.


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

We went down this trail just a few weeks ago but didn't get any photos. Why not? Oh well, good thing we don't make living taking photos .


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Updated bike and Awesome trail.










Great Escape, part of the Magnificent Seven trails near Moab Utah. Love the new Blur.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Came across this rock trail marker with 'makeup' the other day. I laughed


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

The Escalator trail.....Near Whiskeytown Lake, Shasta County CA.


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Arizona trail


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Kingdom....*

...trails 2008


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Shoelace issues.


----------



## somanygoodbikes (Sep 9, 2011)

Left the FS at home and had a nostalgia trip. Kinda funny since that loop around the lake was the first place I took the FS bike for a shakedown run when I got it, and it knocked the old bike down the pecking order to local errand runner.


----------



## Snaila4 (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Santos, FL


----------



## Chico2000 (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's one from my archives: Vail, Co. 1994


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

Trail 15 Rollercoaster...and that is a 2008 Trek 820.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Another Kingdom Trails....*

...back in 2008...


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Lot of good riding this weekend.



















Then back down in the desert the next day


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Serene sunrise.


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

Cottonwood Creek Trail, Boise National Forest










Underdown Trails, Wisconsin


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

After a day of raining, it was too nice not to go for a ride last night.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Kingdom Trails...*

....circa....late August 2012....we went into a funny rap at the site of this sign..a hip a hop a hippity hop...


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

cw50must said:


> After a day of raining, it was too nice not to go for a ride last night.


I second that!


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Trail 100 in AZ.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Quick rest before continuing on.


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

My Marin next to one of the kiosks in Van Peenen Park (Decorah, IA). The QR Code on on the kiosk allows you to load the map onto your smart phone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Biggest cairn I've ever seen, it marks the peak more than it marks the trail.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

3 of my favorites.......


----------



## Ride Red 31b (Jul 2, 2012)

Waverly hills park. Right by the sanatorium Louisville KY 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Colorado....*

...Utah......Lunch Loops, Klondike Bluffs, and Klondike Bluffs area....


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

Right now. Mid Mountain Trail, Park City, Utah with a fine FS 29er rental bike from Jan's Mountain Recreation.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

CEB said:


> 3 of my favorites.......


 Where is that "Blazing Saddles"?


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

jollybeggar said:


> Where is that "Blazing Saddles"?


It's a SMALL section of a larger trail network in San Diego or as I say... LowSoCal. The "Blazer" , much like the name might suggest, is a very fine fast single track for the XC/All mtn rider. Come on down to S.D. and I'll show ya!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Not single track but a cool area.


----------



## AleutianMTB (Nov 14, 2006)

Carcross, Yukon Territory.


----------



## AleutianMTB (Nov 14, 2006)

Juneau, Alaska.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Kindgom Trails....*

...Labor day weekend...


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Where are the Moose?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

A bit early for the Canyon but I had to get out.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Good ride today


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Shoelace issues.


Did you get a ticket for this?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Top of the Gut, just outside St. John's, Newfoundland. Very steep, technical descent. No hikers allowed, for everyone's safety. :thumbsup:

Actually a good example of co-operation between mountain bikers and other users. There are two routes here, one specifically for bikes and one specifically for hikers. Makes total sense given the terrain.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Tonto National Forest boundary


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Pace Bend Park. Spicewood, Texas


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Near Quebec Province...*

.....but in the USA....out on Lake Champlain...we were riding dirt roads and paths out on the island...


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

American Flag TH near Oracle, AZ


From AZT - Boulders/Ripsey/Oracle


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

Berkeley Mike said:


> A bit early for the Canyon but I had to get out.


crazey mudden !


----------



## winkster (Mar 28, 2012)

Evening/night ride. Made it to the top just as it is getting dark.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

freeskier46 said:


> American Flag TH near Oracle, AZ


That's a great shot, love it!

One from downtown, nowhere near the AZT.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

On the way to the trail.


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The start of a great trail.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

A ride from last week my longest yet. Local rails to trails.


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*pacific northwest*

Mullet :thumbsup:


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Meadowood Special Recreation Area.










And part of the JRPS Trails, here in Richmond, VA.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I was sitting on my bike at the time.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I was sitting on my bike at the time.


Snapped one like that yesterday myself:









But here's a sign with my bike:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Dupont State Forest NC


----------



## Treebumper (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)




----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Greeny (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A local trail builder named a climb after me because he knows I hate them! Then found a pic of me riding up it to add to the sign. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Hmmm, got a couple from the TC/Northern Michigan area.

Self and Curtlo at Vasa Singletrack:










My Rivendell Saluki on Leelanau trail:


----------



## VERTIGO2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mammoth.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

One can only dream....


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Moab Canyon Bike Trail... Moab is only 8 miles away, LOL. Someone scratched a 1 on the sign.


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

Blevin's Trail, AZ










Prescott Trail 305


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## montanabiker (Dec 26, 2006)

Central Montana


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

At Bell Pass with Four Peaks in the distance.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's 2 from the Coconino250 from last weekend (that was a tough 4 days btw!!)

First saddle after a bit of HAB on the Lime Kiln trail connecting Sedona to Cottonwood, AZ

From AES - Coco250

Sycamore Rim Trail in Sycamore Canyon (on the leg from Williams to Flagstaff, AZ)

From AES - Coco250


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

*At John Muir Trail head, Blue Loop..*


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

NJ, Wharton State Forest, Penn Branch Trail 10/21


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A few years ago the section just after this marker made the front cover of one of the Australian MTB magazines. There was a rider in the pic too.  Every year I've done the Fling there has been a photographer there.


----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

*Mancos CO*


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Cardiac arrest


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## verdugomountainlocal (Aug 25, 2012)

Colorado Trail at Fooses Creek junction August 2012







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

Coastal trail in Ilfracombe (UK). Now winter has well and truly set in, it'll be while before I get this view again!


----------



## MtGreo (Jan 3, 2010)

*Bike + Trail marker*

Flagstaff Sept 2012


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Mountains of VA.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

*Missoula, MT*

An afternoon ride a couple of miles from the house, which is just over the hill.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

*N.E. OryGun*

Last ride before this trail is buried in snow.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I liked the look of this old bike next to a "no parking" sign, almost trail marker.


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

*MST, Moore Springs, NC*

Beware of the Sleestacks!!


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

On the Woodford to Glenbrook trail


----------



## shandani (Nov 5, 2012)

I really love to watch the above bike pics and i am going to share it with my friends.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

Basic, neighborhood trail.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

A trail near my office

Sent from the great outdoors using my Android.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Funny story about Fred - the first time I rode these trails, I was running out of daylight and came to a fork in the trail. One one side, Fred, the other, Rocky Road. Judging a book by its cover, I took Fred because it sounded less threatening. Wrong. Not that Rocky Road is easy, but Fred has some real pucker moments for someone of my (lack of) skill level.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

11/11/12: My '11 Giant Anthem X 29er 2 sitting next to the trailhead sign for "Narnia's Forest" in the McDonald-Dunn Forest outside of Corvallis, OR. Absolutely love this little trail!


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Exploring a new trail.

Sent from the great outdoors using my Android.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Eagle MTB park, South Australia.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

*I'm in*

A little different; letting trail users know how to help out.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

How's this?


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

All in for the big dipper


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A trail marker my bike is often attracted to.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Stromlo


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

FLN75S said:


> Stromlo


Stromlo what a great park :thumbsup:

Are you from Canberra ?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

New sign went up on one of my back yard trails after a little incident last week.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Xcisok said:


> Stromlo what a great park :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you from Canberra ?


It is awesome and i can't wait to go back so many more tracks to explore.

I'm from Sydney but made the trip down there to check it out.


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)

No rollerblading.


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

You're lucky the trail is even open with rules like that. Ha! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

FLN75S said:


> It is awesome and i can't wait to go back so many more tracks to explore.
> 
> I'm from Sydney but made the trip down there to check it out.


I am sure it was worth the drive. Did you head out to East Kowen - Sparrow Hill?

If not next time you are down make sure you head there some awsome trails out there


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Xcisok said:


> I am sure it was worth the drive. Did you head out to East Kowen - Sparrow Hill?
> 
> If not next time you are down make sure you head there some awsome trails out there


I didn't but thanks for the tip, i'll make sure i check it out.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Killer thread :thumbsup:










Sign said " -->"










Maybe not _the_ OC, but our OC...










Trail? Trails?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Hiker rescue at 3700'


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

Intersection of Squirrel Gap and Cantrell Creek in Pisgah.


----------



## Ride Red 31b (Jul 2, 2012)

First ride on the new whip. Waverly hills Louisville ky 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sac29 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Back 40...*

At home.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool thread:thumbsup:

I love taking pictures by trail markers:


----------



## subwoffer13 (Nov 28, 2012)

sweet


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Irregular Trail in the Phoenix Mt. Preserve.:thumbsup:


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

unfortunately it was fenced in so we couldnt get our bikes near it for a shot.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Got up before everyone and had the trail to myself:


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

Serpentinas Trail Blackwater Forest NW FL. Wife and I had a great ride in awesome weather (around 76 & mostly sunny). Excellent little trail if any of you are ever around this way


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

Ha ha, I've definitely been on some steep trails where I've had to control my bladder!!


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

Edit - I've received quite a bit of interest in this so after the pics I'll share the background info.



















In 1942 the worlds first nuclear reactor (CP-1 or Chicago Pile 1), located under the bleachers of Stagg Field at the University of Chicago went critical creating the first self-sustaining nuclear chain reaction. It was the start of the Manhattan Project - the United States attempt to develop the first atomic bomb.

A couple months after the reactor went critical, they thought in might not be a good idea to have the only active nuclear reactor they wee attempting to waeponize sitting under the grandstand at a college in the middle one of the largest metropolitan areas in the country. It was disassembled and moved about twenty miles outside of town (cause that would have saved everyone if SHTF) into the Manhatan Project site at Red Gate Woods in the Palos Forest Preserve. It was rebuilt with some upgrades and renamed CP-2 and became a military gaurded secret. The whole area was guarded by Army MP's, no one was allowed in, and no one was told why. Eventually they built CP-3 there as well.

In 1956, the Manhattan Project facility was demolished and CP-2 and CP-3 were decommissioned. The researchers moved to what is now Argonne National Laboratory but there was a crap load of radioactive nuclear waste at the old site... the nuclear fuel got shipped down to Tennessee, but the reactor and the buildings, the dug a massive hole, tossed it in, buried is in concrete and laid dirt over the top of all of it.

In the mid 90's 35 acres of the forest preserve was quarantined after an inspector found a chunk or uranium barely at the surface, further testing found a whole bunch of radioactive and toxic **** in the ground. They spent 5 years and a few million dollars cleaning it up before it reopened. The nuclear reactor is still buried beneath that grave stone and every year inspectors come to test the ground and well water pumps for contamination. There was an article I read a few years ago about the levels of radioactivity in the well water being deemed "safe" by inspectors who refused to drink it... go figure.

Every year my local (until I moved) mountain bike advocacy group does the "Palos Meltdown" mountain bike race. It's the only large good trail system in Chicago area (probably because they can't dig there to add buildings or anything). Along the single track there a little gap in the trees, looks like doorway, that opens to a small field with that nuclear grave stone in the center.

Google will find you plenty of info if you want to know more.

This one has some pics and info Pruned: Site A / Plot M

the 2 nuclear waste sites









the 2012 Palos meltdown race route right through it all


----------



## adcolgrz (Dec 7, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> New sign went up on one of my back yard trails after a little incident last week.


yeahhh from where are u ??


----------



## patspet (Dec 5, 2012)

Rental bike on vacation at the McDowell Sonoran Preserve in Scottsdale AZ!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

adcolgrz said:


> yeahhh from where are u ??


Fort Collins, Colorado


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

This cool thread needs a bump.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

To Hell and Hay and Booligal, out on the black soil plains ... God wouldn't even be seen dead out there. Trust me.










Suspicious people come this way ... the Hume and Hovell Trail.










Warren.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Self timer shot.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

can't remember if i've posted to this thread already and i want to check and see if i can post photos again:


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

*The Big Picture*

This thread is a _de facto_ global overview of trails. Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## matbar20 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## bc3xx0 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## bmw4l1f3 (Dec 11, 2012)

after a great climb and a fun downhill run


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Henderson,NV.*

MHT midway overlook.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Otay Lake Chula Vista, California


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Little trail marker in a big desert.


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

windgate pass


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

*Boo Hoff- La Quinta, CA*

My backyard trail.


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Black Canyon Trail, Az


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Hawes


----------



## longtang (Dec 18, 2008)

this inspires to take some fotos on my next ride. The fotos will b righteous


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*Razorback Ridge.. Bentonville*


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Early 2012 Picture at Paris Mountain State Park in Greenville, SC*

Early 2012 Picture at Paris Mountain State Park in Greenville, SC


----------



## fourarm (Jan 6, 2004)

*From a few years ago...*

Nice thread. Props to anyone who has been past this sign.








Edit...frustrating, can't seem to get the pic to show up properly


----------



## gbug (Jul 20, 2010)

Pardon the grinning idiot in the photo.


----------



## fuelman22 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Bikes and signs, right?*








I'm so confused.....







Skyline Park, Napa, Ca.







The Pacific Ocean? Why it's just over that next range there....







Nuff said, right?!?!


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*TrailHead at Marion Sansom Ft Worth TX*

TrailHead at Marion Sansom Ft Worth TX

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## kirkB (Mar 21, 2005)

Here is one from Monday...


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I love this old trail marker









No bike in the pic but it was there!


----------



## devojrx7 (Feb 12, 2011)

A couple from Oak Mountain.


----------



## jd99 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice! How you like Oak Mountain?


----------



## devojrx7 (Feb 12, 2011)

LinkWVUin FL said:


> Nice! How you like Oak Mountain?


I loved it, my uncle has lived one exit down from there for ten years and I just discovered it this fall while I was staying with him for a month during my ER rotation at UAB.


----------



## JeffX264 (Apr 10, 2012)

I always try to take a pic of the trail marker when I visit a new trail. Most are just boring trail maps and signs. I though this one was pretty good, so I'll post it up. This is the Ant Hill trail at Santos in Ocala, FL. Great place to ride!


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

One from last year at Hollenbeck Canyon, located in Jamul, Ca.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Today's ride with the funny looking children.


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

One from a good relaxing local trail.


----------



## fstrchld (Feb 25, 2013)

I wish I had some of these around my parts


----------



## fuelman22 (May 1, 2012)

Not sure why my last post didn't work so i'll try again! Some great pics in here!


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

A variety of travels.
coyote springs, NV







Bootleg Canyon(Boulder City), NV







Gallup, NM







Hurricane, Utah







Kingman, AZ


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

Fun times!


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Yesterdays ride in Sycamore Canyon, just south of Martha's Grove. 81 degrees in March......sorry to the rest of you dealing with snow and freezing weather. Just remember, it's cheaper to live where you live and you have more trails.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

I get a kick out of this one because it literally just hooks back up right after riding between those 2 trees


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Double post....crap please delete

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Escalator, Shasta County CA


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Wet day at sandy.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

1hr ago at Patapsco.


----------



## enyceckk101 (Mar 6, 2013)

awesome pics, keep them coming!


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

A new favorite......


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*we have trail marker*

we have a map often


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I think I've seen this thread out of the corner of my eye a few times, but never posted to it. I must have hundreds of these. Here are a few from the past month or so.

Causeway Trailhead at Giles Rd in Stewart State Forest...








Buddha on Buddha Trail at Wawayanda State Park...no bike (sorry!)...








Intersection of Lake to Lake and Sterling Ridge Trail in Sterling Forest (after a b!tch of a climb)...








Laurel Ridge Trail marker at Hartshorne Woods Park today...








Right of way sign on Clay Pit Run at Huber Woods Park today...


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

My bike on the ride this morning. At hapatiokee park in Florida.


----------



## Ride Red 31b (Jul 2, 2012)

I ate **** directly after that sign......


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A saddle + trail marker pic.


----------



## somanygoodbikes (Sep 9, 2011)

Took my bike to visit its ancestral homeland.










The bike was a bit overexposed in that shot. You can barely see the model name.










All clear now.

Sadly there wasn't much legal trail on Mount Vision itself. We climbed up some pavement to get to Inverness Ridge Trail and then descended Mount Vision road.

If your bike was named after a place, have you ever ridden it there?


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

somanygoodbikes said:


> If your bike was named after a place, have you ever ridden it there?


I'm riding a Moonlander, so um, no. Although I want to.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Rolling into Usury Mtn Park near PHX.

From East Valley Easter Epic


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Not much of a trail marker but I love the green grass.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

These stone columns are used throughout this old ranch as trail markers.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

This trail popped up at Sprain in Westchester...










Looks gnarly.

SPP


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Wawayanda State Park


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

East-Central California


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Shiner's Loop on the OVT.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Some new signage in the area.


----------



## drizzdwb (Nov 23, 2012)

View attachment 788223


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

cw50must said:


> Some new signage in the area.


Fantastic graphic! Brilliant.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

We heeded this warning: The white sign at the bottom of the post says (ominously), "This is NOT an easy trail"








And we did the Rockin A trail instead: 








The reddish brown line in the foreground marks the route.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

4 different trails intersect here, and you better stay on 1 of them.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

somanygoodbikes said:


> If your bike was named after a place, have you ever ridden it there?


Sure have... Wahoo's fish tacos! great now im hungry. lol.

This past wknd in chino hills with Trmn8er


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

Clayton Park - Old Forge trail


Clayton Park by KingBobYJr, on Flickr


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Javelina


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

My favorite local trail. First Crosier ride of '13 last weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

More of a feature marker than a trail marker.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## kitts21j (Feb 25, 2011)

The GT at play.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Crazy you can ride a park every week for 10 months and still find new trails.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

This trail marker for the Lost World needs a little work.


----------



## mtbdl (Sep 19, 2008)

Spring trip to moab









Sent from my S3 on the way to the trailhead.


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## jmgman70 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

This trail's name is Bra. Don't have one with my bike in it, and this section of trails was recently closed by the new land owner, so I may never have a better picture.


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

A GoPro still shot at Noble Canyon.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I feel lame... I haven't gotten any pics of *cool* trail markers for my own thread lately.

I did however put my big boy pants on and finally rode this Double D trail... mf'n steep, controlled sliding, covered in pine needles.... weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Our trail markers are going high-tech here in the desert. This one is at the Sonoran Mtn Preserve in N.Phoenix.

From SMP: Seron's last hurrah!!

Here's a few from the AZT300: American Flag trailhead outside of Oracle.

From AZT300: Redemption!! 2013

Tiger Mine trailhead

From AZT300: Redemption!! 2013

Kelvin trailhead, btw, I'd love one of these AZT signs on my garage wall!!!!

From AZT300: Redemption!! 2013


----------



## gnome ad (May 11, 2011)

Midway point on White Rim


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

North Tower Sign at Brown County INdiana


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

In flagstaff this weekend.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Natty, at South Mountain on Sat.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Lake Pueblo State Park, Colorado


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

Johnson Loop connection San Luis Obispo on a nice spring morning..


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

*Bear Creek Trail. Orygun*


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Last weekend at Dirtrags Dirtfest, and one from today.


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful day yesterday!


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunday ride


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Black Mtn Trail in Pisgah National Forest, NC


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

New sign on my favorite local trail: Chicopee Woods, Gainesville, GA


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I actually went the other way but had to snap one first.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Top of Mt St Helena


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Panther Creek SP, Morristown (Knoxville) TN.


----------



## ampao (May 3, 2011)

Queens, NY


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Flagstaff nordic center


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Alien Run in Aztec, NM


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

I love the Burmas!


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Sycamore Canyon, San Diego.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Great ride in Flagstaff today


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Been lookin for a dead vulture skull... But I compromised and scored a spine from sum-thin... Knew exactly which trail needed it


----------



## furywhip (May 29, 2010)

Sans bike.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Staying out of the mud today at Barboursville Park, WV


----------



## Nels (May 18, 2004)

Here's one from Oregon...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

A couple from today's ride.


----------



## StanInTheVan (Sep 8, 2012)

*Clayton Park NJ*


----------



## WTB88 (Jun 16, 2013)

a couple from yesterday's ride.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Wawayanda State Park


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

Coulson Gulch


----------



## JRandomRider (Jun 7, 2012)

Thing is, I almost bought a Hoo Koo e Koo instead of this bike (may it rest in pieces).


----------



## JRandomRider (Jun 7, 2012)

And the replacement, at China Camp.


----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## firechicken (Oct 8, 2005)

Rattling Creek - Lykens, Pa


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*we have trail marker in wood*

arrow colour red


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

"Morning Snack" trail on Mackinac Island.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

From my first ride this year back in March


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Love this trail!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Stowe Vermont*

Riding last week in Stowe Vermont area. Von Trapps, Kimmers, Town Loops.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*other trail marker*

pic of today : these trail is descript on a map of this area


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

*St. Moritz, Switzerland*



St. Moritz, Switzerland


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

My new Anthem out on Usery this morning.


----------



## Kliemann53 (Aug 11, 2009)

The far end of the Snoqualmie middle fork tr.


----------



## ferchu (Jun 15, 2011)

Deer Valley, Park City, UT


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

A classic ride in the desert today.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Happy 4th*

4th of July ride.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

New signage


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

cw50must said:


> New signage


That might be my favorite trail sign ever! Plus, love seeing those desert photos. From the shadows, looks like you are getting an early morning start to beat the heat.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

June Bug said:


> That might be my favorite trail sign ever! Plus, love seeing those desert photos. From the shadows, looks like you are getting an early morning start to beat the heat.


For sure. Wanted to start at 530 but it ended up being a 600 start


----------



## wally247 (Jul 17, 2010)

From my local spot today.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Proof that we can all get along on the trails: hikers, horses, bikes, and motos.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL... we have stop signs, parking signs, traffic lights, licenses, and we still have drunk drivers on the road, and people driving under the influence, cars crashing and people getting killed, pedestrians and bicyclists getting mowed down. Hardly proof.... Just sayin...


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Proof that we can all get along on the trails: hikers, horses, bikes, and motos.


Where is this at anyway?


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Gotta love the Sedona trails


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

djyoung4 said:


> Where is this at anyway?


Flagstaff trails near the pipeline road.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*No words needed*

Need it say more?...







Powerline Trail, Lake Tahoe, Ca.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Vermont*

Ascutney......Green Mountain Trails.....Pittsfield VT.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I lol'd at the stick figure :thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

A few trails on a few bikes:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

A sign on my home trails:


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

folsom,ca


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

This is an old otter slide at the trailhead to "Otter Slide" at Jungle Habitat, which was a drive-thru safari back in the 70's.


----------



## ampao (May 3, 2011)

huffster said:


> This is an old otter slide at the trailhead to "Otter Slide" at Jungle Habitat, which was a drive through safari back in the 70's.
> 
> View attachment 818902


How did you like JH? Had trouble pedaling uphill with those rocks!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I really like Jungle Habitat. But, it is indeed very rocky...and technical.


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

Here is one from Northern Wisconsin, Mud Lake


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Plantation Trail, Canaan Valley, WV


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Here's one. 2/3ds of the way along the Kokopelli Trail.


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Swasey Rec Area. Redding, CA.


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

Ginny Trail part of Bobcat Ridge


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Taconic-Hereford, aka "909" in Pleasant Valley, NY*


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't wait to get back out to Farlow... this was in early spring


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

This one is about 6 months old but I just found it. Skyline Napa, my buddy and his girlfriend came to visit myself and mine and we took advantage of it and left the girls for a few hours to ride :thumbsup:


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

From vacation last year: Llama Trail, Sedona Arizona


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Green's Lick in 2006. Still riding this Heckler too, but with a ton of upgrades.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Abetone , Italy*

these good trail markers


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

*Park City*


----------



## Anom (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

In the McDowell Mountains.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

The shot is missing my bike but I thought it was a pretty cool trail marker pic. Breakheart Trail in Arcadia Management Area, RI


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

680 trail near Fairfax, CA.


----------



## Anom (Jun 11, 2008)

No bike in this photo but...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

On the way to the summit of Mt. Diablo


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Fall leaves.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

From today's ride around Magstadt, Germany (near Stuttgart).


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Sheetrock Tank on Lost Lake Rim Trail in the Zuni Mountains, NW New Mexico, USA. My bike is equipped for hunting season, although in this picture I'm hauling a rack of bbq ribs and four bottles of beer for a remote equinox party.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

MST in Danbury, NC. This is a must ride if you are anywhere close to the area.


----------



## A DuB (Jul 9, 2013)

Not really a trail marker pic, but its a marker none the less!
Swampy south Florida!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Got to ride among the Ponderosas this morning.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

The Casio Gz'one has a horrible camera app.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

At least the mud was still frozen this morning at 9,500'


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Very descriptive marker, huh?*


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

One of the best trail marker views - sadly, this doesn't do justice to it:


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

*Welcome to Bear Country!*

This one made me think twice... well, more than that!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^ On the same theme...the "signs" of hunting season.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A little sheltered marker along the trail.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Updated signage on the AZT north of Flagstaff.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Craigburn Farm trailhead in Adelaide, South Australia.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

Not many from the UK, so here's a couple:

Blur TRc, both at Coed Y Brennin, Wales

IMG_2768 by SamDexter, on Flickr

2013-09-01 by SamDexter, on Flickr

Cotic Soul at Cannock Chase, England

2013-02-28 by SamDexter, on Flickr

And at CwmCarn, Wales

2013-05-12 by SamDexter, on Flickr

Great thread by the way, loads of ace pictures!


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

huffster said:


> View attachment 835815


Hey I have one of those super descriptive markers! Who cares where this leads you to just get on it and ride.
Nice bike by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

.....Columbus Day ride....


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

Paris Mountain State Park, in Greenville, SC.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

From the highest point on my most recent AZ Trail segment (9,000'). Dang this one burns the legs!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A trailhead with a roof.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Big fan of these AZ Trail signs - unfortunately, the rest of this section is pretty poorly signed:


----------



## BryanChuckles (Sep 21, 2013)

Foxboro State Forest
Love all the cool trail markers and signs. Awesome thread and a great picture idea.


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

One from the weekend:


2013-10-20 by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's one from a scouting ride this past weekend up on the Kaibab Plateau.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Moab!


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Little break at Lake Marie.


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

Ketam MTB Park, Pulau Ubin, Singapore.

Yeah, I took the easy trail!


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Another one from the Navajo Trail, more on the ride here.


----------



## breed007 (Nov 19, 2012)

Colorado Trail near Breck. Late-July 2013


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Picketpost Mountain, Superior, AZ








Phoenix Mountain Preserve, Phoenix, AZ








San Mountain Regional Park, Queen Creek, AZ


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Somewhere in the Phoenix Mountains Preserve.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Something appears to be FUBARed with the photo links, but I will try anyway.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Bike + trail marker pic, duh.


----------



## BryanChuckles (Sep 21, 2013)

Foxboro State Forest in Massachusetts


----------



## TheDocTx (Apr 24, 2013)

Not a good shot of the bike, but I do love this trail marker!


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Del Mar Mesa / Los Penasquitos Canyon, San Diego, CA*

After work ride today


----------



## mces (Apr 12, 2011)

The downhill trail at the Eagle Bike Park in Idaho.


----------



## swing22hard (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## swing22hard (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

*George Washington National Forest*


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Raystown Lake.....aka. Alligrippis*

Great riding....


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

Freel Pass, 10-12-2013 by parkmeister, on Flickr

Had to hike 1 1/2 miles thru snow to get to the pass, but it was worth it. And (mostly) rideable going back down.


cold feet by parkmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Marshall Canyon, La Verne California*

Posted this in the so Cal section but seem perfect for this thread as well. Marshall Canyon under a canopy of California live oak and the '91 Wicked Fat Chance...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Another chunkalicious trail in Phoenix.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Tamarancho


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Trail 100


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

One more


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

and the kinda funny sign before you get to the trailhead parking lot


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^ that sign is funny! HA! It makes you read it twice and go "Did I read that right?"


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Stone wall marking the trailhead.


----------



## manlung (Oct 2, 2007)

Parque Julio E. Monagas, Puerto Rico


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

steep, all over by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Black Diamond. Near the top of "the wall"


----------



## manlung (Oct 2, 2007)

Cerro Gordo MTB Trail, Puerto Rico.
Not a trail marker but I look cool.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Some new signage in place at Jungle Habitat (1 pic w/bike, 1 pic w/o)...


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

I finally remembered... sort of.










I believe the trail marker says

Sisyphus

To:
Halfpipe
Freefall
Rembrandts Brush


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

:thumbsup: Scottsdale Sonoran Preserve: Brown's Mt. trail, new trail to climb


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

New signage is popping up along the Arizona Trail, this one is at the Picketpost TH


Still some vintage AZT sign posts too.


Carsonite Black Canyon Trail (BCT) marker at the top of Antelope Creek.


The big BCT trail sign near Bumble Bee.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Ring the Peak Trail


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

in the marin headlands


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Can't tell in this crappy pic but freezing rain was coming down. It was a fun ride.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

The Antrim Way, Co Antrim, Northern Ireland.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

New trail signs at an old gate.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

forgot about this one at wilder ranch state park just north of santa cruz...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMAG1476 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

6 Mile Run Reservoir, NJ


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Christmas eve in the desert.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

No description needed for this trail....


Local trail before a winter ride...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

You would think that Satan's Escalator would take you down to the bowels of hell . . . but no. This one goes up. Way up. Averaging a 20%+ grade. And unfortunately its not a real escalator.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Some day I'll go right on pink. But, the name "Serpinteen Maze" (left) is just too inviting. And the trail is FAST!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

You are here.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

There's a few scattered throughout here

J Swell


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Windgaelen

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## mpharris (Jul 10, 2009)

From today. Great trails I haven't been able to ride in a couple years. Still awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danefrench02 (Jul 30, 2013)

my first time on real trails and on my new bike offroad.


----------



## BikingScott (Sep 29, 2010)

San Juan Trailhead, Orange County, CA.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Camuesa Connector Trail in Los Padres Nat'l Forest


----------



## z400jt (Oct 30, 2006)

Herb Jeffries trail on the way up to the cross in Palm Desert, CA


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*GOOD Times*

Taos.....


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

New Years Day at McDowell Mountain park, AZ


----------



## light3monkey (May 25, 2009)

*my contribution...*

Picture at the top of Kennedy Trail about 5-mile climb (including pavement). About to descend for about 4 miles to Alma Bridge Road.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

The overlook is really nothing special. But, I like the sign because it reminds me of Blazing Saddles. Of course its Headley not Hedley, but I smile every time I pass it.


----------



## z400jt (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

ladljon said:


> Taos.....


Okay, I hope this doesn't come off as offensive, because its really not meant to be, but when I see this pic I think three things:

1) I didn't know Moots had a FS design like this
2) DAMN thats a big (1x?) chainring to be pushing up those hills
3) [email protected]#$ this guy is probably 2x my age and could probably leave me in the dust!

Hats off to you, sir. I sincerely mean this as a compliment and can only hope to be riding like that when I reach your age.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a Rohloff speed hub.....sometimes wished, I had a bigger gear inch...will be going from a sixteen to a 13 tooth on the cross bike....I have raced Mtb and road bikes for over 25+ yrs....


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

ladljon said:


> I have a Rohloff speed hub.....sometimes wished, I had a bigger gear inch...will be going from a sixteen to a 13 tooth on the cross bike....I have raced Mtb and road bikes for over 25+ yrs....


Wait, so you have a Rohloff AND a standard drivetrain? I can't really tell if thats a RD or chain tensioner in the back.

Someone just suggested to me that I look into racing . . . I never have, but wonder if I'd be competitive. Only one way to find out I suppose.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

you WILL slip and fall down these stairs...


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Both the MTBike and the CX bike have Rohloff speed hubs...running a chain tensioner for the full suspension.....38X16 mtg & 38X13 CX


----------



## chnacat (Aug 15, 2013)

ATC...Creampuff Lap


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Kona Satori at Moraine State Park


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> Kona Satori at Moraine State Park
> 
> View attachment 862848


i went to the 1977 national scout jamboree at more-rain state park!


----------



## Drock (Sep 26, 2013)

Uwharrie is great!


mpharris said:


> From today. Great trails I haven't been able to ride in a couple years. Still awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

abeckstead said:


> So let's see 'em


Summit!


----------



## flipstyle54 (Aug 11, 2013)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ Really interested to see the trail itself now. Whats the name of it?


----------



## caboverpete (Apr 25, 2004)

*A different kind of trail marker*

Not the most confidence inspiring trail marker.


----------



## flipstyle54 (Aug 11, 2013)

White Clay Mountain Biking - Skills Course - YouTube


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Today


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Skinny tire Jeep road ride today.


----------



## SS4pain (Jun 1, 2011)

Eagle Bike park birthday night ride


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

on south abyss this morning at balm boyette.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

At the Flagstaff nordic center.


----------



## D Boogie C (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bbnp*


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Norcal factory (Jan 28, 2014)

This is the base of the road to Mt. Whitney, the tallest Mtn. in the continental US. After a 1,000' climb on the access road, there is a place called Alabama Rocks which are lots of sandstone formations and trails where dozens of Western movies were shot including John Wayne's last commercial. I used to fly over the Sierra's from the Bay area and ride for an out an back day trip. 1.5 hours flight Vs 7-8 hours driving each way.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

GlazedHam said:


> View attachment 866969


Awesome! Weather looks perfect. We'll be there starting Feb 13th for the Chihuahuan Desert Bike Fest. 
Be sure and post a trip report of your ride(s).


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Finally got some new snow.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

A few from October 2013

Hogsback
























Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Dropping in on Red Sonja, Fernie , BC


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice and dusty today


----------



## Bigred72 (Feb 2, 2014)

Snow Basin, Utah


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

love this trail.









obviously, it had to be done.


----------



## Bigred72 (Feb 2, 2014)

Solo the ride at Paradise Rim/Turtle Wall in St. George this afternoon.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

last week...no moon...or not much moon, anyway. maybe i'll do the same thing tomorrow...


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

MartinS said:


> Dropping in on Red Sonja, Fernie , BC


^^awesome

here's a few from Francoina notch nh


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

This weekend, shakedown ride on my new Vassago Verhauen in Scottsdale ~


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A trail marker on a little planet photo with a few alignment flaws.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Birth of a trail sign:









Near death, nearly 50 years later:









Above the law... 








Maybe not quite a trail sign... but a telephone pole sign


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Every Friday should start this way


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

clarkrw3 said:


> Every Friday should start this way


...and end that way too. West end of DC this evening.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

Mtn-Rider said:


> A trail marker on a little planet photo with a few alignment flaws.


That's a really cool effect! [You might want to get your rear wheel checked out...  ]


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

29er4ever said:


> ...and end that way too. West end of DC this evening.
> 
> View attachment 873205


Nice!! Love the clouds.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Lots of Arizona signs on this page..


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Johnathan Dickinson State Park Hobe Sound FL.


----------



## Bigred72 (Feb 2, 2014)

Corner Canyon, Draper Utah


----------



## azdave (Mar 10, 2014)

Trail 100


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A bike, a trail, a sign, and that's it.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

M1010211 by Harvey Richards, on Flickr


M1010229 by Harvey Richards, on Flickr


----------



## Bigred72 (Feb 2, 2014)

BST from 12th Street to WSU and back.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

Redding, ca. Swasey rec area.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

*Fork in the road...*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

Boulder Park in Dallas, TX.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A bike, a trail, a marker, but no sign.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Major hike a bike on the way up, felt like I was mountain climbing but worth the downhill.


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Big Creek Trails in Roswell, GA. It's finally getting easier and I'm getting faster. This place being 10 minutes from my house has become a happy problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

The ever popular "Not a Trail."


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

A couple from Fountainhead.


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Finally got my bike fixed. Definitely seeing the need to update from an entry level bike but had fun being back out I the trails


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

getting ready to dive underneath the cloud cover at the bobcat/alta/marincello junction in the marin headlands......


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Tamarancho


----------



## el poseur (Oct 17, 2010)

ok,


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Rarely travelled trails, Melrose in South Australia.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Installing a few on the Mowbray Park Farm track.


----------



## jmedrano (Aug 9, 2013)

*Saturday Morning Ride!!!!*

Monte Bella MTB Trails :thumbsup: - Brownsville, TX (yes right before you get into Mexico)


----------



## Solid Orange (Mar 25, 2012)

Issaqueena Trail System Clemson,SC


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I can never remember the official trail name of this trail at Tokul East in Fall City Washington, so I just call it toilet trail.


----------



## jmedrano (Aug 9, 2013)

Solid Orange said:


> View attachment 882867
> 
> 
> Issaqueena Trail System Clemson,SC


Solid Orange
That's a sweet looking Trek. What model is that?


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice ride this weekend.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Why mark a trail when you can mark the entire park.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

You get the name - uggh couldn't get the pic w/bike it says too large of a file?


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Junction of the Canyon and Cheyenne Rim trails at Soapstone Prairie in northern Colorado


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

*Old trail, new bike*









Trail: Narnia Forest, Corvallis, OR
Bike: Santa Cruz Bronson C


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Rush Trail - Corner Canyon, Utah










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2xTurner (Aug 24, 2011)

Joplin Trail, Santa Ana Mountains, Socal


----------



## 2xTurner (Aug 24, 2011)

For posterity, before the official signage went up, Mescal trail in Sedona.


----------



## nwenn (Sep 29, 2005)

Official Mescal signage (Sedona, AZ)


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

New Melones Lake, CA


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Guess I'm not doin it right not having my bike in the picture. I'll work on it. Here's a new trail on Tiger Mountain near Seattle. Note the yield priority.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Looking east at Lookout Mountain.


----------



## vfrrider (Jul 21, 2010)

One of my favorite local trails here in upstate NY


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

North (first pic) and South (second pic) trailheads for the Nebo Ridge Trail in southern Indiana. This one has been around for longer than I've been riding (~15yrs). It's still fun. Part old logging road and mostly singletrack. Rugged with lots of small debris, the occasional downed tree you have to climb over, and a nice section with big, slippery limestone slabs and chunk. Some of the trails are steeper than hell and require your granny gear. About 16.5mi out and back.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*The Abyss And Ridgeline are close by.*

View attachment 887895


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*SoCal*

Carbon Cyn (CA) @ 4 corners w/a few singletracks all the way around and my entry level Orange.


----------



## flipstyle54 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Most Excelent Ride Yesterday!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

single speed saturday in the marin headlands...


----------



## azdave (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

Mabie, Scotland:
Mabie Trail Marker by SamDexter, on Flickr


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Marker with tube...*


Tube...

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

Follow the Leader, Sandy Ridge Trail System, Oregon


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*Bike + Trail Marker*








Clear Creek Canal Trail, Whiskeytown CA:thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cliff trails, Hallett Cove, South Australia.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

It's weird seeing this sign at the other end of a bad trail.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Nothing like a nice AM ride...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

There are a few bike parts attached to trees and rocks around this trail. Some arrows too but some of them contradict the current trail direction as it has changed a few times over the years.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A trailhead with a street address.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

From the weekend in prescott.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Good ride into the sunset...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephanmoll (Jun 16, 2011)

Heres one at the to








Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I remembered to take trail marker shots on a few of this weekend's rides.


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

*Lake Chelan, Wa.*


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Never do that but this one was actually worth stopping for!*









Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Where the GO trail meets the UP trail.


----------



## orrwosh (Oct 24, 2012)

They serve terrific minestrone. (Swiss-Italian border in Ticino).


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Great idea for a thread. Had a few pics already taken of two of my classic 90's mtbs. Both pics are from trails in North Lake Tahoe. Took the pic of the fish today while heading up to Watson Lake, also in North Lake Tahoe.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Arizona Trail, Hart Prairie to Aspen Corner


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Fort Collins CO

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've posted this trail marker before but this one is with my new Cannondale :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Ol Dirty Pirate - Phil's Trails, Bend Oregon


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

Top of the East Ridge climb of Marys Peak in the Oregon coast range. Unfortunately I didn't do so well on the descent and am out with a smashed-up knee (sutures, some soft tissue bruising and damage, maybe a tendon) for a week or more.


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

May 2010 Arkansas City








Aug 2010 Lake City CO















March 2011 Arkansas City KS








April 2013 Canton KS (post ice storm very cool ride)








Aug 2013 Lake City CO








Nov 2013 Arkansas City KS


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

afternoon fog obscuring the lower elevations of mt tam seen from the marin headlands...


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)

...


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A dead "dead end" sign.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Mtn-Rider said:


> A dead "dead end" sign.


Cool old bike. My first mountain bike was a Trek 850 Antelope. Bought it around 1986, eventually converted it to a commuter bike, and the frame finally broke 4 - 5 years ago.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Phoenix Mountain Preserve


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

The end of the Aquaduct trail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## jredone (May 15, 2011)

Strand Hill in Crested Butte, CO


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

*Central Sierra Nevada*


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

About to climb Fall Creek Rd to the top of the newly-opened Alsea Falls trail system, in the coast range of Oregon.


----------



## Apache Sonora (Jun 28, 2014)

*Arizona*









2013 in Sedona









2012 in Flagstaff


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Sidney Peaks, Dark Hollow, Sidney/ Lowder *


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Girlfriend got a new bike so we had to test out her new tempt.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

First time I've ridden these trails in north Phoenix; Decided to try something new. Pretty groomed and flowy, but fun newer trails. Interesting new type of trail markers. Ocotillo and Sidewinder trails.


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

In the Dixie NF, Utah. Wilderness area behind the sign.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I got a new bike!!! So I will have to update my thread with some new peektures! 










Look closely lol


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

We built this trail many moons ago, now it's finally legit.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

aka Hardy Rd trails...Wilmington, NY.


----------



## Scubapiper (Aug 15, 2005)

*Moab Slickrock Trail*

After riding the Slickrock Trail in Moab with my Son & Daughter-in-law


----------



## ZKK007 (Feb 19, 2014)

I climbed about 2000' to get to this trail which starts at about 11,200' and ends at about 10,130' within 6 miles. A fun trail in Crested Butte, CO.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I did look closely. The third medallion down seems to indicate that it is ok to hike with a monkey as long as you are holding its hand. Am I deciphering that correctly? 
And yeah, the (new) ride is awesome (love it)! :thumbsup:


abeckstead said:


> Look closely lol


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

June Bug said:


> I did look closely. The third medallion down seems to indicate that it is ok to hike with a monkey as long as you are holding its hand. Am I deciphering that correctly?
> And yeah, the (new) ride is awesome (love it)! :thumbsup:


Ha ha that's pretty funny :thumbsup:

This is what I was talking about... can't really see it on the picture though


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL nice URL..bike is awesome too..


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Flume Trail....*

......Incline Nevada.....Lake Tahoe.....the Mtn bike speed limit sign....


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Some from this weekend on the Fremont NRT























































Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Another Flume Trail Sign....*

Lake Tahoe Nevada side.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Sheetrock Tank in the Zuni Mountains. We are well into the monsoon moisture flow, the trails are perfect.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Oat hill mine trail in Calistoga Ca


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

4 Peaks, just outside Phoenix. Don't know that I ever need to make that climb again.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

AZT.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's the bike....



Here's the nice new sign that has be erected by a local council illegally on State Government land...


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

clarkrw3 said:


> AZT.


Love seeing other kids riding


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

New bike... Re-tracing my trail marker pics


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Tiger mountain in WA, a new semi-tech trail. Lots of fun!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

And another from today, a super fun freeride line. Dedicated to Ryan Pringle who was a local freeride/dowhiller that died in a motorcycle accident.


----------



## kamsbry (Jul 26, 2009)

Always fun. Rode it last night at dusk.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Sedona AZ


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Trail marker pics*


Gaelmji


Croce


Riseten


Axen

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Old bike, old photo. ABQ ~2005


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

ozzybmx said:


> Here's the nice new sign that has be erected by a local council illegally on State Government land...


Sometimes the state government or crown lands allows local councils to manage land on their behalf. Could this be the case here?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*trail marker of Tuscany*

by CAI and write below.........


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Freeeeeedoooooooooom!!!! 

Other than the image of Mel Gibson dying, the other funny thing about this is that the sign says 'cross country trail' but starts with a gap jump then step down followed by a series of kickers and a steep roll in to gap jump. I picture a guy on a hardtail with super high seatpost rolling on in.... and then walking out.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Last week in whislter with a rental bike.


----------



## jbchybridrider (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Stowe Vermont*

Near Vonn Trapps. And Richmomd Vermont.....Sleepy Hollow....and Hinesburg Town Forest...


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Better view of the sign


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Bike + trail-marking gate in silhouette.


----------



## 5spot67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sedona January 2014


----------



## Chainsaw884 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Ok I'll bite...*



















New Mexico


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

There isn't a trail marker for this trail so forgive me, but it is one of my favorites. Tongue Canyon Trail, Bighorn Mountains Wyoming.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Getting the girlfriend to try a new trail.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Chainsaw884 said:


> View attachment 913400
> View attachment 913399
> View attachment 913400
> New Mexico


Old skool!!! I remember wanting one of those Gt's soo bad when I was a teenager :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Sherando Lake


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

In Pisgah 2 days ago. 



Tasli 3 days ago. 

Tsali a few yrs ago. 

Bent Creek a few yrs ago. 

More Pisgah a few yrs ago. 



Even more Pisgah. With rider but no bike haha My fav trail in the world.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

You'd need to be bloody Irish to read this sign... I actually am Irish... lived in Oz for 14 years now, didn't see this sign as I was coming the other way but if I did ? Still wouldn't have understood it


----------



## Gcarve (May 18, 2014)

SoCal pic


----------



## mhower86 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

This "marker" is on a very overgrown, under-utilized and unmarked woods road in Harriman State Park, NY.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Taken yesterday on a prety cool ride, desert style.


----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)

Unusually muddy out so it was a short ride.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Odessa has a mtn bike park! Who knew? (DH grew up in Midland). Looks like a well developed, fun trail system.



Dirt n Dust said:


> Unusually muddy out so it was a short ride.
> View attachment 915204


----------



## shredeveryday (Aug 12, 2014)

*My trail*


----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)

June Bug said:


> Odessa has a mtn bike park! Who knew? (DH grew up in Midland). Looks like a well developed, fun trail system.


Your poor hubby. j/k

It's no Deception/Brushy Creek but I love it. It is fairly new and is basically several singletracks (varying difficultly) through caliche pits. I haven't done everything there yet but most of it. It has some really fun "I might poop myself" features and it definitely provides some challenge. No cactus so big thumbs up there. It is not much of a lung burner with no long climbs and I haven't found any features that will eat your derailleur. There are quite a few spots that you could take a steep fall though. I also haven't found random panties on the trail unlike another trail in TX (a good thing?).


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A sunburned and rusty trail sign.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Obligatory new bike + trail marker pic.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

shredeveryday said:


> View attachment 915333


The "my trail" are usually the best ones.......


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Last night :thumbsup:


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice little ride to the top of the overlook at Davis Mountains State Park.



@CigarsNJeeps


----------



## marco_g (Sep 4, 2013)

Lair o' the bear


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Daniels Road SMBA


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Pre wildfire. Glad I rode it when I did!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Always good to know where the trail goes.


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

JasonG


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Turn around point.


----------



## jstubbspt (Dec 2, 2007)

*An option off the Monarch Crest...*

...too bad it was a cloudy day, but to be honest I can't complain.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I see saddles near and far.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Tolday at Tsali in NC. It says Right Loop


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

JasonG


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

cool post ice storm ride.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

The only trail markers I've been seeing lately...


----------



## JasonG1977 (Nov 13, 2011)

NRG!!



JasonG


----------



## Sleddriver (Feb 25, 2013)

Kagaminuma trail? Near Hanazona-Weiss 
in Niseko, Japan


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

From this weekend,


----------



## danefrench02 (Jul 30, 2013)

Leverich Canyon Loop near Bozeman Montana. The entire trail was way above my skill level, but hey, got a cool picture at least.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Mescal Trail, Sedona.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Country club trail in Pinetop AZ.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Throwback...


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

.

Tri state marker. MA, Conn, and RI

History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

danefrench02 said:


> View attachment 923224
> 
> 
> Leverich Canyon Loop near Bozeman Montana. The entire trail was way above my skill level, but hey, got a cool picture at least.


Hey, I used to ride Leverich Cn when we were going to MSU! Cool place.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

...


----------



## TwincamRob (Sep 20, 2014)

MoMBA - Dayton, OH


----------



## Laurido92 (Nov 3, 2013)

Jones Mill Trail, Mt. Juliet, TN


----------



## BigEarn86 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fountainhead!!!!*


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Back Yard Trails, Charlotte, NC


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Look closely. Above the front of the seat there's a blue trail marker....


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

I went to take a tail marker pic, but it was under water.


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

The climb before...









... what I came for!









Alpine Trail. Oakridge, OR


----------



## Rival (Feb 23, 2012)

2012 Motobecane Fantom DS Comp
North of Pismo Beach, CA, cant remember exact name.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Old pic and bike from last year. Local college trail.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Around the 15 mile mark. Dupont State Forest, NC.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This morning on the Monarch Crest


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Otay Lakes, Chula Vista CA*

Otay Lakes


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Chattahoochee Nat'l Forest Aska Trails. The Flat Creek Loop. WHAT A RIDE. If I could describe it briefly-uphill slick rocks and roots, but awesome downhill at the end.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## OneSlowBusa (Feb 10, 2011)

Back to back LTs - Carvins Cove, Roanoke, VA


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I _think_ the sign reads Thunderbolt Mountain, elevation 8,632 feet. Couldn't tell yesterday, though. It might have been changed to read "Holy f_ck, it's cold up here!"


----------



## MiWi (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Thunder Mountain near Bryce Canyon, Utah








Park City, Utah


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

I swear there's a trail marker up there. The Ibi, gathered at the top of the first climb, Seven Summits Trail, July 2014.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)

New trail map


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Oat Hill Mine Trail


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

*Do I get a bonus for also having a dog in the picture?*

This is the top of the Stupid or Stoopid Trail near Mount Herman just west of Monument, CO. The top mile or so of this trail was more technical than I cared for. However, Toby (the dog) loved the many stream crossings. After that, it was great.

AM.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Attacking Mid said:


> View attachment 934022


+ 10 points.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

crashtestdummy said:


>


You appear to have a very experienced trail marker there, carefully analyzing the....trail marker.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

Attacking Mid said:


> View attachment 934022


Dog? I just see two trail markers.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

It was getting dark and I forgot my light battery so I didn't have time to pose my bike with them, but the signs at HPT in LaCrosse amused me:















No boating indeed.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

6 Mile NJ, beautiful fall weather on saturday


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunday on the Tahoe Rim Trail,


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Coppermine in Nelson New Zealand last weekend.


----------



## whitewheels29 (Oct 24, 2014)

Today in Ramona CA no sign. Haha just a marker post








Sent from my vault using Tapatalk


----------



## sixpackie (Mar 19, 2008)

Great day of riding at Camp Robinson in Central Arkansas...


----------



## Wisconsinite762 (May 24, 2014)

Fork in the trail


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Scary Halloween ride, Cumberland, BC.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Burns Park, Yellow Trail, NLR, AR


----------



## sixpackie (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice pic... really like the yellow trail (when it is dry that is!)


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

One of my regular riding spots.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Up on the verde rim near Dugas Arizona. Absolutely stunning view from the rim. Verde River canyon is 4000 feet deep. Road up to the rim is way too rugged for the normal 4x4.. So maybe that is why this sign has not been fixed or replaced in god knows how long... I like it's worn in look.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Fat Albert, meet Buddha


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's one


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

From Tsali Today


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

crashtestdummy said:


>









Harvey, I'll see your _Outlaw_ trail marker bet and raise you one dog and two inches of snow!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great thread!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

flatfendershop said:


> View attachment 939474
> Harvey, I'll see your _Outlaw_ trail marker bet and raise you one dog and two inches of snow!


I'm jealous. However I did have 2 dogs with me, they were just to busy to be photographed.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Big trail marker lol


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Sleddriver (Feb 25, 2013)

I've had enough "road riding" to the trails.
Lantau, Hong Kong


----------



## O_evetS (Jun 10, 2010)

It was 25 degrees this morning. I'm having more fun now in the cold and snow than I had all last summer.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo62 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*not recently of last october*

High Appennine between Tuscany and Emilia Romagna , Italy


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Jumbo62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I've been looking at that exact model. I've got "Fatbike" fever.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## B.A.R.K. (Oct 17, 2007)

Gobble Gobble


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## troycad (Dec 23, 2009)

Calm before the storm! Dupont State Forest :thumbsup:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Would have loved this sign back in college.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Today at Tsali


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

*26er Been a Couple Places*

Amasa Back/Capt. Ahab at Moab
The No Skating sign at Pisgah


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

crashtestdummy said:


>


always like me some bike, chamisa, sage & PJ; Alien, but familiar! + Rep for Bike Patrol.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

:thumbsup: fun stuff :rockon:


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you wtc!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Silver Lake in the Snow by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Juggernaut is brutal.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

crashtestdummy said:


>


This looks neat! Kinda like Joshua Tree.

Where is it?


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

> #mtb #mountainbike #singletrack #glendora #mysticcanyon
> 
> A photo posted by Brady Sorenson (@br80sorenson) on Nov 11, 2014 at 10:29am PST


----------



## JHFWIC (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*trail marker of Tuscany*

Italy marker


----------



## Fly2Hi96 (Jul 18, 2005)

Very cool thread. Can't believe I've missed this one.

Clear Bay Trails - Norman, OK









Windsor Trail - Santa Fe, NM









On the way up to Blackhawk pass - Durango, CO









Top of Blackhawk Pass









Rainbow Rim Trail riding with my daughter- North Rim Grand Canyon


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*Bike + Trail marker*

Terminator trailhead / Swasey Recreation area Shasta County CA


----------



## 1trakryder (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

"Duck 'n'weave"
Fox Creek Adelaide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSChameleon (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pueblo, CO*


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

SSChameleon said:


> View attachment 960594


Damn it gets steep out west.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

bmike said:


> Damn it gets steep out west.


Yup, darn near vertical.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Blackstar @ Main Divide.....Cleveland National Forest


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

A nice clear day today finally.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Whiskeytown, CA


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

Dowell's Draft, West Augusta, VA


----------



## ccsachs (Oct 10, 2007)

*Seeking specific photos*

Love the photos and am hoping the forum members can help me with specific trail images for a proposal on new trail system. In particular, signs warning of a trail merger ahead and signs implying the rider is headed the wrong direction on a single direction trail.
Thanks.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Gold Canyon, AZ


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

*Cat's Peak trail, Usery Park, AZ*


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Turned out nice today!


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Been neglecting my thread...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Earl's Trail.


M1018386-1 by Harvey Richards, on Flickr


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

Does this count?


----------



## ChargedUp! (Feb 22, 2015)

How about trail markers on the bike?


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

ChargedUp! said:


> How about trail markers on the bike?


A new twist! Lol


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Hoping to upgrade this summer


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Stray Mutt said:


> View attachment 961745
> 
> 
> Dowell's Draft, West Augusta, VA


Nice ride. How wide are those tires? Stock?


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't know the story behind the remnants of this red, rusted out Wal-Mart frame but it's been there for years. It's a KLR4000 --which I hope stands for "killer!"


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Nice ride. How wide are those tires? Stock?


Rocket Ron 2.25" tires on 35mm rims. And not stock at all, bought the frame and pieced it together. Out of 5 bikes, by far my favorite.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Hoo Koo E Koo - where Gary Fisher and friends used to ride the first mountan bikes.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Very cool, I have a hookooekoo II in my garage! I bought it second hand from the owner of my LBS around 1992 or so. Still a very functional bike, I thinking I need some new tires, and I'm gonna take it for a trail ride here shortly.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Where's that?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

huffster said:


> ^ Where's that?


Catamount Outdoor Family Center | Mountain Biking, Trail Running, Cyclocross, Camps, Events, Cross County Skiing, Snowshoeing, Sledding, and More


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Most of our trails here are just hacked into the pine forests and not sign-posted, but a few of the ones at the local park have proper markers...


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Cascade Canyon - also known as Repak - the first official mountain bike races in the world were on this fire road - or so I was told. Gary Fisher still holds the downhill record.


----------



## sbeedy01 (Nov 7, 2014)

Me and my Hoo Koo E Koo on the trail in Mississippi.


----------



## Kaliman (Sep 22, 2009)

Gooseberry


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

One of my favorite AZT signs. Near Kelvin, north side of the Gila River.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

*El Guapo*

Tiger Mountain


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Cascade Canyon, just like a post above this one. I'm riding a "Repack" model Breezer, on Repack.

View attachment 972954


View attachment 972955


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Snowpunk - what a cool picture!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Douwe said:


> Snowpunk - what a cool picture!


I was thinking the same thing. The sign matches his bike.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)




----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## antipop (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Cascade Canyon, just like a post above this one. I'm riding a "Repack" model Breezer, on Repack.
> 
> View attachment 972954
> 
> ...


Can't see the pics, can you repost?


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Intersection of EasyBreezy and Templeton yesterday, Sedona, AZ


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Did the campbell mesa loops today in Flagstaff.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

SMBA Daniels Road trails today.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

It actually looks like a lake this time of year!


----------



## gnome ad (May 11, 2011)

Got on this sweet trail just before all the rain


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

gnome ad said:


> Got on this sweet trail just before all the rain


One of my favorite places to ride in St George

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricerooster (Mar 13, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

North Carolina April 2015 10th Anniversary by mtbikernate, on Flickr


North Carolina April 2015 10th Anniversary by mtbikernate, on Flickr
wife staged this one


North Carolina April 2015 10th Anniversary by mtbikernate, on Flickr


North Carolina April 2015 10th Anniversary by mtbikernate, on Flickr
look closely at that trail marker. notice anything?


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

No roller blades?
Or no DRI?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

thx138 said:


> No roller blades?


yup. Kinda funny to see at over 3500ft after over 9mi of climbing.


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

*Heading out on Reedy Fork in Greensboro, NC*








This is one of the fun watershed trails, we started from the smooth end.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

took a freind to one of my favorite trails. And didn't walk any of it for only the 2nd time


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Does a severed doll head on a pike count as a trail marker?


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hell yes


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a few:


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

From wed


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

Not a bike... But was still riding on single track...


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

And a Bike + Trail Marker pic.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Harold said:


> yup. Kinda funny to see at over 3500ft after over 9mi of climbing.


Powerslide SUV Metropolis ... Really want a set of these...


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Oops. Trail maintenance in the summer heat will do this.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

rockhop said:


> Oops. Trail maintenance in the summer heat will do this.
> 
> View attachment 989080


So which arrow is correct?


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

> So which arrow is correct?


Oh the top one. So no harm, no foul.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

rockhop said:


> Oh the top one. So no harm, no foul.


But perhaps a few disappointed advanced riders? :lol:


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Rio Grande Gorge...El Norte New Mexico*

High desert views in Taos.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Yesterday morning's ride


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## LocoToo (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## dedmann (Dec 6, 2011)

lady arachne on the cowboy trails high above the las vegas strip. one of the more happening trail signs i have seen in a while


----------



## Ridge runnerid (May 25, 2015)




----------



## wetworkz (Apr 19, 2015)

*old school Daddy bike*









Old 26er, first attempt at clipless, kid seat, first time on a "real" mtb trail, just after a long period off, and a muddy trail. Holy crap what was I thinking, saw this place to stop, and took advantage of it. My dead body might be in the grass nearby.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Week day rides yay


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I took these 2 months apart at the same marker and would have spent more time framing an identical angle...Damned mosquitoes... :nonod:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Pinecone Trail, Park City UT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunny AZ


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 13, 2010)

*I should have heeded the warning..*


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Sweet wheel set!!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Galbraith Mt., Bellingham, WA


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

*Not a Trail Marker, but how about a sign post?*


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

*Gatos Ravine Trail, Laguna Mountains So. Cal.*

Monday morning rides are the best!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Aggie


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

*late to the party...*

The commute is all down hill from here!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

TheJesusfreak said:


>


Great trail marker pic w/ the kids!


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Slim Shady in Sedona Az on a rental


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

One of the Sedona Trailheads


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Wandering Enduro

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

This was a new one on me!


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

I spy one bike, two trail markers, and a really wonky intersection.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Here's me and my bike in front of the trail map.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Capital Peak Trail in Palo Duro Canyon, TX


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

Durango


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Catamount by Mike, on Flickr

same spot, different ride


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

'Nuther shot of my Curtlo from this year's ride on Mackinac Island. So much history on the island once you get away from the tourist end! Love it.


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Just east of Bear Valley off Hwy 4.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Truckee, CA


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

Now there's a trail marker.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

Oak mtn by Randall Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

The entrance lets you know. Don't come in here unless you're ready for more 'o this!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

From "Lightning" at Oak Mtn. State Park in AL.








From "Bomb Dog" at Coldwater Mtn. in AL.








From the Chinquapin Trail at Fall Creek Falls State Park in TN


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Kalamunda Circuit - Perth, Western Australia


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

First entry with my brand new Devinci Troy! Hoot! On the Tahoe Rim Trail near Watson Lake.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Laguna Loop to Noble Canyon......


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Stone markers - Maigehlspass*


Maighelspass on stone...

m10b
www.trail.ch


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Arizona Trail near Flagstaff


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

Executive entrance into Arches


----------



## chilly460 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wasatch Crest


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

Pre-riding a local race loop, they had some great signs.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## JHFWIC (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

Rock Garden of Goodness at Pace Bend, Spicewood, TX.


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

Pic from my favorite Santos trail in Ocala, Florida...


----------



## wetworkz (Apr 19, 2015)

*Diamondback line 27.5 at Landahl park*

Really happy with my new bike


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

wheeljack said:


> Pic from my favorite Santos trail in Ocala, Florida...
> 
> View attachment 1022744


That's a nice HT!


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

This is the only trail marker.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

DuPont state forest Hendersonville Brevard NC


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Swasey Recreation Area / Black Bear Pass / Shasta County CA


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Sedona


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Superlight 29/Spring









Stache 9/Fall/Today


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Barman1 said:


> Superlight 29/Spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where at?


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Headed to the fun stuff at Big Creek park in Roswell GA


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

bmike said:


> Where at?


Right here. Daniels Road | Saratoga Mountain Bike Association
20 miles or so between marked and unmarked trails.
Trailhead is less than a mile from my door. 
I'm going to try for a winter picture there this year. Maybe on a warmer day seeing as the 12 mile loop today was close to two hours in low 40 degree temps. Just warming up now.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Barman1 said:


> Right here. Daniels Road | Saratoga Mountain Bike Association
> 20 miles or so between marked and unmarked trails.
> Trailhead is less than a mile from my door.
> I'm going to try for a winter picture there this year. Maybe on a warmer day seeing as the 12 mile loop today was close to two hours in low 40 degree temps. Just warming up now.


Thanks. Was guessing ADKs based on the signage...


----------



## RVbldr (Sep 10, 2015)

Just starting the upper loop at Hanson Ridge Trail in the WA Cascades.







And unfortunately, I forgot the bike this day:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RVbldr said:


> Just starting the upper loop at Hanson Ridge Trail in the WA Cascades.
> View attachment 1029578
> 
> And unfortunately, I forgot the bike this day:


That sign should be posted on all trails to keep riders and hikers on the designated trail.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Riding in Monterrey Mexico at the Chipinque bike park:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2015)

what?!?! a downhill flow trail in mississippi?!?!?! oh yea!!!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

cw50must said:


> View attachment 1033679


Steep decent!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

High Desert Trail, Gallup, New Mexico.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Brand new connector trail, Gold Canyon, AZ


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

Preriding a local race in Freetown MA.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

One of my favorites in Sedona.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

One of my favorites in Sedona


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bikewerx said:


> One of my favorites in Sedona
> 
> View attachment 1036613


Nice! Love the trail names.

What trail did you ride prior to that photo?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Hidden Falls Regional Park


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Azt*

New bike on Arizona Trail last week.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! Love the trail names.
> 
> What trail did you ride prior to that photo?


Don't recall the name. I got on the trails at Back O Beyond rd. Ride down to the bike and bean. Then back up. I would have to check my trail map.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

Moab


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bikewerx said:


> Don't recall the name. I got on the trails at Back O Beyond rd. Ride down to the bike and bean. Then back up. I would have to check my trail map.


Well I was just concerned. You may want to backtrack and find your other fork leg.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey DJ did you see the fork on Wherewolf's new bike? I think they put it on backwards. ha


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Apache wash


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jim c said:


> Hey DJ did you see the fork on Wherewolf's new bike? I think they put it on backwards. ha


For all the money they charged for that bike you'de think they would have at least mounted it right side up. It's hard to find a good mechanic these days.


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Well I was just concerned. You may want to backtrack and find your other fork leg.


I leave parts for a breadcrumb trail home


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

*Scotts flat Trail near Nevada City, CA*


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

*Intersection of Blue Lake Trail and Grouse Ridge Trail.*


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Malemute Kid (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Quasi242 (Feb 6, 2004)

At the "4 Way" Starr Pass, Tucson AZ


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Marker zu Maighelspass*


Trail Marker to Maighelspass

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

RS VR6 said:


> View attachment 1043547


Which one did you take?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Picture overload ! These are some of the trail head signs at Fox Creek, near Adelaide in South Australia. The trails have always been awesome, now the signage is awesome too.

Easy rider.


Ant Logic.






Dirty Little Secret.








Billistic.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Just finished Culvert Trail. Resting before Confluence Trail. Auburn, CA.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Those are IT.
Crafty


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

ozzybmx said:


> Picture overload ! These are some of the trail head signs at Fox Creek, near Adelaide in South Australia. The trails have always been awesome, now the signage is awesome too.
> 
> Easy rider.
> 
> ...


Those are some really unique signs, thanks for posting!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

bsieb said:


> Those are some really unique signs, thanks for posting!


Ditto. :thumbsup:


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

That artistic ironwork is impressive.

From Saturday's ride, Coyote Trail, Gold Canyon, AZ:


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

nicely done!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

SMBA Daniels road for a new season picture with my Stache 9.
The Superlight is ready to go for the season but I've got a feeling it won't get much use unfortunately. 
Last week.









Last season.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

No quite "trail markers" but kind of


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

*I have no explanation.*









Meehan Ranges, Tasmania.









Mt Wellington, Tasmania. That little monster fellow ("He eats your legs") is actually the promotional image for a local marathon race. His appearance on this trail - at night - actually startled me a little when I came zipping around the corner!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Some Continental Divide Trail goodness this morning:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

A few over the years


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

here's a well-named trail.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Gotta love the choices


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've posted this picture elsewhere in eMpTyBeeR land, but it fits in this thread, too.


----------



## jaydoc (Dec 24, 2014)

Good old Kansas City a couple of months ago. First ride on her at Shawnee Mission Park.


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Leafy


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Not a trail marker, but an echo phone.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

AZ Trail


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Couple from some nice locations.
Az Trail near Flagstaff








Oracle Ridge








Az Trail Near Oracle








Az Trail at Gila








Az trail at Picketpost








Start of El Diablo at Browns Ranch


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

A little GW goodness


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

This dirty bike cleaned this trail up and down.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Guess what the name of this trail is


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Lawn Mower Trail?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

What does that mean?

Let's say I am hauling ass and I pass this sign. What happens next?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Guess what the name of this trail is


Landscaper bone yard.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Jack Burns said:


> Lawn Mower Trail?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Winner winner!



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Landscaper bone yard.


Definitely a better name than lawnmower :thumbsup:


----------



## Nels (May 18, 2004)

Hymasa-Capt. Ahab.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nels said:


> Hymasa-Capt. Ahab.


I've got one from there, too.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

From last summer at the Rifle River Recreational area in Michigan. Great trail. Really fun ride. Would like to do this in the winter as well


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm not one for stopping for these markers. I usually zip right by them in flow mode. This day I needed a break, somewhere in Colorado.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

My new favorite sign. Posted at the Mary's loop complex.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*A handful from the last 5 years or so*


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Big Bend Ranch State Park, Texas








Intersection of West Contrabando and Fresno Trails








Camino Viejo Trail


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Big Bend Ranch State Park #2, West Contrabando Trailhead


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Daniels Road | Saratoga Mountain Bike Association

First ride of the season and I've got to give these trails some more time to dry out.
Nice to get off the trainer though!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

SoCal


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Staunton, VA









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow To The Robots (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Bow To The Robots (Oct 26, 2011)

sXeXBMXer said:


> From last summer at the Rifle River Recreational area in Michigan. Great trail. Really fun ride. Would like to do this in the winter as well
> 
> View attachment 1121835


Nice! I used to paddle the Rifle when I was a kid!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Bubbs Bunny!









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

HPIguy said:


>


That looks like a blast and a wipe out!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BPearlman (Feb 1, 2017)

Lower Hudson Valley in NY. Can't find a more beautiful area, especially come the fall season. :thumbsup:


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Jack Burns said:


> That looks like a blast and a wipe out!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Black Mountain is always a blast. No wipe outs that day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Kiosk signage at a Norcal US Corps of Army Engineers facility. You can ride around this lake in 18 miles and 1900' climbing.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Between Tuscany and Emilia Romagna , Italy*

Good trail


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

New ones to add


----------



## High_Plains_Drifter (May 29, 2011)




----------



## catcha_cold (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

catcha_cold said:


> View attachment 1134113


did you leave that trail of destruction behind you?


----------



## Briggs2 (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Briggs2 said:


>


Sweet bike!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

grubetown said:


> Sweet bike!


A museum piece still ripping up the trails.:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

High_Plains_Drifter said:


> View attachment 1133797


Who are you, Clint Eastwood? 

Great photo btw.


----------



## Briggs2 (Apr 27, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> A museum piece still ripping up the trails.:thumbsup:


Thanks! Yep, she turns 25 this year!:eekster:

My very first and still favorite FS


----------



## monjorrow (Jul 30, 2015)

My favorite









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tjmoreno42 (Apr 27, 2017)

*The Birthplace...Mt. Tamalpais*

My Daily Ride


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tjmoreno42 said:


> My Daily Ride
> View attachment 1134370
> View attachment 1134371


A CR [Courtesy Rotate] for ya.


----------



## tjmoreno42 (Apr 27, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> A CR [Courtesy Rotate] for ya.
> 
> View attachment 1134391
> 
> View attachment 1134392


Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

*Middlesex Fells Reservation, north of Boston*

This is a corner maker for the towns of Stoneham and Winchester. It's located between the orange and green trails off Nanepashemet Road.


----------



## MTB nomad (Apr 23, 2017)

*Anybody know what trail this is?*


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

MTB nomad said:


> View attachment 1134498
> 
> 
> View attachment 1134499


I'm going to go out on a limb and say "Womble Trail"?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

MTB nomad said:


> View attachment 1134498
> 
> 
> View attachment 1134499


It is one of the best "Old Skool" MTB trails around. It is in Arkansas near MT Ida. A 33 mile IMBA Epic Trail. https://www.singletracks.com/bike-trails/womble.html


----------



## MTB nomad (Apr 23, 2017)

There's some good sleuthing going on around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Bow To The Robots said:


> Nice! I used to paddle the Rifle when I was a kid!


Me too. 
Did about 30 miles of it once with a big group of our family in the West Branch area. It was warm and then we had a hell of a t-storm and lighting for a bit. Either that trip or another, my fiance and I were not getting along as I was a bit sloppy on the steerage and she was more serious about the canoe not going in circles.

It was a big beer day lol. We joked that we'd get divorced before we got married. Coming up to 34 years soon.


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

Showed my mom Black Mountain. Always a fun trail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

MTB nomad said:


> There's some good sleuthing going on around here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol, I misinterpreted the post. Didn't realize you wanted the trail location. I am the Sleuthmeister.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Blakiexcharles said:


> Showed my mom Black Mountain. Always a fun trail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the newer Black Mountain system here in SD County?


----------



## MTB nomad (Apr 23, 2017)

TheHolc said:


> Lol, I misinterpreted the post. Didn't realize you wanted the trail location. I am the Sleuthmeister.


Haha. No, I think you got it. I was attempting to be funny. I took the pics, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

TheHolc said:


> Is this the newer Black Mountain system here in SD County?


The trail I took is the same one I have for a few years, but they are definitely adding to it. It is in SD yea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

MTB nomad said:


> There's some good sleuthing going on around here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No sleuthing needed. I've ridden it a few times. It's one of my favorite trails. It has however been too long since the last time. Probably 2004 or 05. The first time was 1996.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

sign at a fork in the Prickly Pair Trail - an easy decision!










Dead Horse Point State Park, Canyonlands, Utah


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

MTB nomad said:


> View attachment 1134498


MTBnomad, these photos are inappropriately bikeless. this is softporn in a hardcore thread. :nono:


----------



## MTB nomad (Apr 23, 2017)

Haha. The bike on the sign doesn't count?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

29er4ever said:


> From Saturday's ride, Coyote Trail, Gold Canyon, AZ:


well-framed, that should be in a calendar. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

MTB nomad said:


> Haha. The bike on the sign doesn't count?


negative, that just doesn't get it done for me, mate!


----------



## MTB nomad (Apr 23, 2017)

MTB nomad said:


> Haha. The bike on the sign doesn't count?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh no! The first post clearly states bike+sign. I'll do better in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

View attachment 1135463

Hidden Canyon, on GooseBerry Mesa, Ut.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Not sure if this counts as a trail marker, but it is definitely a sign.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

At the Wilderness border:

View attachment 1135478


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

At the non-motorized border. May it live forever.
View attachment 1135527


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

One of my favorite trail head signs.


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

About to head down the best trail, at the best bike park in NZ (Wairoa Gorge)


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

near Bryce Cyn Natl Park










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

levity said:


> near Bryce Cyn Natl Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sawing down the Thunder!

Wow that must be a hoot!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Jack Burns said:


> Sawing down the Thunder! Wow that must be a hoot!


Yah, but no time for pics sawing down -- too much fun!

Here's one going up. Hoo Doo Ya Love!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

levity said:


> near Bryce Cyn Natl Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jack Burns said:


> Sawing down the Thunder!
> 
> Wow that must be a hoot!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk





levity said:


> Yah, but no time for pics sawing down -- too much fun!
> 
> Here's one going up. Hoo Doo Ya Love!
> 
> View attachment 1137158


Sweet! I don't have a bucket list of trails to ride, but this just may be the start of one.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

After the ride up Sourdough Canyon. Only made it 3/4 the way to Mystic Lake before the snow got too deep for my 40c tires

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*Utah again*

one of the Magnificent 7 trails near Moab and Canyonlands Natl Park










a playful trail










with super views










(DIRTJUNKIE might want to add this to his bucket list as well!)


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Screamer at Cuyuna by John Gruber, on Flickr


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## EvilSmrk (May 10, 2016)

*Brown County Indiana*

Brown County Indiana


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Bangtail Divide trail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

GW National Forest. Perfect Day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

New favorite trail, Twisted Pines.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*Phil's Trails, Bend, Oregon*

an amazing network of miles of well signed, smooth, flowing singletrack
(kudos to the COTA, the Central Oregon Trail Alliance!)










occasional forest road crossings are even noted
(are Oregonians that tiny, or are their trucks that big?)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

😀


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Bomb Dog at Coldwater Mountain(AL)







...and Thunder at Oak Mountain State Park


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

OwenM said:


> Bomb Dog..


Best part about that sign is reading "DOWNHILL NEXT THREE MILES"! :yesnod:


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Not exactly a trail marker, but it'll get you in the area. There is a 5 mile "downhill" very nearby....


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

no bike in photo, but two pairs of sunglasses, a set of car keys,
and a remote control for a dog collar trainer


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thursday's ride.


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Heading back to to town from Moab Brand trails


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Old bike trail









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

Cuyuna Trails in central MN.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yesterday SoCal


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

"End of Trail"

Guess I'll turn around here.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Ridgeline flow trail, DuPont Forest, Hendersonville NC.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

At Sheetrock Tank in the Zuni Mountains, near Gallup, New Mexico. 

The riding is currently excellent!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

A few from today's ride.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

JRA about 10 miles from a trail head I found this stuffed toy face down on the trail. I fastened it to my pack and brought it back with me and stuck it in the abandoned "iron ranger".









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Whoops, no bike! My bad!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Well I had to go back a couple of months to the last bike with sign photo I made. Obviously I need to up my bike with sign photo game, and my bike.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Saint Bartolomew trail


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> A few from today's ride.
> 
> View attachment 1148003
> 
> ...


Where are these trails? Arizona? Trust me when I tell you that googling "Porn Star and Triple Titty trails + Arizona did not return trail results on Google. Love that open desert terrain.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

June Bug said:


> Where are these trails? Arizona? Trust me when I tell you that googling "Porn Star and Triple Titty trails + Arizona did not return trail results on Google. Love that open desert terrain.


Close, it's Vegas. Just outside the west part of town, trails called Bears Best. :thumbsup: https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/7003314


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Close, it's Vegas. Just outside the west part of town, trails called Bears Best. :thumbsup: https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/7003314


Thanks! I might have to take a gamble on those trails in the next year or two when we get out that way!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)




----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

fox river in ketchum, idaho. 








same area at galena trails. the camera was angled the wrong way, i descended this one. i wouldn't call it crazy but it was fun.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Close, it's Vegas. Just outside the west part of town, trails called Bears Best. :thumbsup: https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/7003314


Surprising that signs like that would be right outside of sin city. Any stray ranch workers wandering around out there?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Surprising that signs like that would be right outside of sin city. Any stray ranch workers wandering around out there?


Nah you have to drive over the hump to Pahrump for that :ihih: ranch working is illegal in Clark county. Unless you want to roll the dice and risk getting the :yikes: downtown!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

I know there is nothing cool about it but saw the sign and thought of this thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

HuskyDoo said:


> I know there is nothing cool about it but saw the sign and thought of this thread.
> 
> View attachment 1152831
> 
> ...


There's something interesting going on here though. The sign seems to suggest a trail goes through the tall weeds. It probably doesn't, but it intrigues me. It's as though the bike is resting there while its rider is trying to figure out which way to go.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Probably one the first photos I took of the bike, and around mid March. Don't think I posted it here though.

Red Rock Canyon Open Space, approx 790 acres and not far from the base of Pikes Peak.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Jack Burns said:


> There's something interesting going on here though. The sign seems to suggest a trail goes through the tall weeds. It probably doesn't, but it intrigues me. It's as though the bike is resting there while its rider is trying to figure out which way to go.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


LOL!

If you look in the lower right corner, that is the trail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes I saw that. Some places I ride had trails that are so unused they can't even be seen.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

View attachment 1154376


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

Probably one of my favourite photos I have taken while out riding


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Woodzy said:


> View attachment 1154402
> 
> Probably one of my favourite photos I have taken while out riding


Please explain . . .


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

Fruita, Kokopelli Loops, Horsethief trail.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

also on mtb


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Ride1424 (Oct 16, 2016)

"Official" trail signage in the lovely state of NJ. Damm budget cuts......


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Kind of a trail marker


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

at FATS in SC.








Tsali, in NC. finally!








Tanasi, in TN.








i'd like to ride all of those trails again one of these days, they were so much fun!


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

monarch crest.


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

grubetown said:


> Please explain . . .


Sorry I missed this
This was taken at Blue Derby in Tasmania Australia. This was the turn around point for the shuttles and from here you could access 4 other trails for a great down hill run. Great location


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Whakarewarewa Forest, Rotorua, New Zealand









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Mammoth.


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

Dupont.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

2 in 1?









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Little Leaf/Gold Mine in San Tan Regional Park this morning.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Brand new trail markers at the Burbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whahappen (Jul 15, 2016)

From today...

It's called The Dump, cause that's what it was built on/by. Pretty fun though.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Intersection of Blowing Springs and The Back 40 in Northwest Arkansas.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

huckleberry hound said:


> View attachment 1160371
> 
> 
> Intersection of Blowing Springs and The Back 40 in Northwest Arkansas.


Nice pic!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

CDT on the ID/MT border:










Grand Targhee:


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*ummmm, which way?*

brings to mind the yogism "When you come to a fork in the road, take it" 
(Yogi Berra).


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

huckleberry hound said:


> Intersection of Blowing Springs and The Back 40 in Northwest Arkansas.


dude, i rode up there for the first time a few weeks ago, hit blowing rock trail among others, but skipped the back 40. awesome riding awesome there, hoping to return with the wife in the future.


----------



## chancellor (Aug 26, 2007)

Riding the Haw Creek trail in Cumming, GA.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

toomanyhobbies said:


> View attachment 1160571


great color blue on that machine!!!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Might want to take it easy on this trail....it's marked as difficult


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Fahrvergkevin (Mar 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

part of the JEM/Hurricane Trail system near St. George, UT


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr Toads









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd4x426 (Jun 19, 2010)

Recent ride at Rattling Creek in PA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Evening ride*

One of the go to trails in Taos if you need something quick and fun.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

any guesses on the name of this trail
(part of the Hurricane Rim trail system near Virgin, UT)


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

levity said:


> any guesses on the name of this trail
> (part of the Hurricane Rim trail system near Virgin, UT)


Hmmm....."More Cowbell?"


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Ding, ding.... Winner!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Castle Pass from last winter. We did not ride past the sign FYI









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Usery Park, yesterday


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

5 miles and 1100ft of climbing starting at 6300 ft to this point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

1


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

anyone else familiar with the remote location of this crazy "Trail Sign"?
(it's not at the famous Hollywood Walk of Fame intersection!)


----------



## C.A.S.H. (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

top of "Nice Kitty" at the start of the Colorado Trail in Buffalo Creek. Did 27 miles in 4 hours and broke my Reverb so got a Fox Transfer that has a much better remote lever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Here's one from 20 years ago on the Perfect Cycling Trail in the San Bernardino Mountains.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I love vintage mountainbike photos!


----------



## Major664 (Jul 23, 2017)

yesterday in upstate NY, in the high 20's in the shade, water bottle kept freezing up, otherwise it was a beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

First ride on a new bike, plus a stop to adjust the seat post, equals a trail marker picture.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Silly Mountain this morning.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

The mother of all trail markers. Sedona.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I love the area around Bell Rock.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

San Tan Regional today ...


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Climbed up from Dville to the top of 3D


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Sharp looking Levo Expert, bet it's fun rail'n trails


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Not quite sure if this counts for you, but here's the map for the Delta watershed park in BC (near Vancouver). The thing is, some of the trails that are the most fun are actually NOT on the map (which is a good thing).


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

levity said:


> Sharp looking Levo Expert, bet it's fun rail'n trails


Amen Brutha !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syndragon (Nov 27, 2017)

Ngm no marker

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Tried the Gauntlet for the first time today, and it truly lived up to its name. I ended up having to hike-a-bike a little.
IMG_4312 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Then took a couple runs down the Gravity Park. I got a little overzealous and had a pretty spectacular crash.
IMG_6390 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

askibum02 said:


> Then took a couple runs down the Gravity Park. I got a little overzealous and had a pretty spectacular crash.


What happened? Just curious.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

bjeast said:


> What happened? Just curious.


I didn't launch a jump square and landed funny. Bike slid out from under me, and I went down on my right leg, hip, and elbow.
Here's my leg. 
IMG_2769 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

I decided I should probably armor up a little and ordered some knee pads. A little too late, but I'm sure this wasn't my last crash.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ouch! Yeah, definitely get some knee pads! And maybe elbow pads.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

And she said "I couldn't find it with GPS"


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

National Forest boundary


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

North Shore, Mt. Fromme - man it was nice up there today!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

screamingbunny said:


> And she said "I couldn't find it with GPS"


Ummm, did you have something else on your mind that blurred your vision a bit when you read this sign? :nono:


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Those who know, know. Any guesses? Great thread btw. Glad to add finally.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

bamwa said:


> View attachment 1172139
> 
> 
> Those who know, know. Any guesses? Great thread btw. Glad to add finally.


Looks like the Northshore Trail at Lake Grapevine, TX


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

bjeast said:


> North Shore, Mt. Fromme - man it was nice up there today!
> 
> View attachment 1171484


Where's the bicycle?


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Good job Huckleberry! That was fast.


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## gravityryder26 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Steamboat Springs - Emerald Mountain*

The Lane of Pain...Especially on an 08 SX Trail


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Top of "Pipeline" on Mt. Fromme on the North Shore here in BC.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought I'd add one from this Fall.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Nitro trails, Henderson NV.


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

Christmas Eve ride at Balm Boyette.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

A couple from recent rides.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

These are part of my weekly 13.5 miles workout ride.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Sweetwater the last Saturday of 2018.


----------



## bike2ski (Mar 26, 2017)

Happy Valley singletrack, Ester Dome, Fairbanks


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

First ride of the year.


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

*Meehan Ranges, Tasmania.*


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mt Wellington, Tasmania (feat. The Meehan Monster.)*

Have to admit, this guy startled me when I came flying 'round the corner.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Hawes Trail on January 1, 2018


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Today,


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Brought in 2018 with a bang at Uwharrie National Forest in Troy, NC
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Quick spin around Chino Hills State Park.....


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Glad these arrows were here, I might have been late for Mom's spaghetti dinner I haven't had in years!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Ciclovia dei Parchi*

just one


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Here are a few from today:


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

On the ODT Adv route


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

In Tijeras Creek.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Aztec, New Mexico*


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

New trail at the Burbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> New trail at the Burbs. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1202016


I'm assuming some weird crazed desert dweller put that there. :lol::lol:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm assuming some weird crazed desert dweller put that there. :lol::lol:


 And Jenny also has a residency here in the desert on the strip too!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Galbraith Mountain


----------



## mcg3745 (May 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

abeckstead said:


> I can't be the only one who does this. So let's see 'em
> 
> View attachment 706208
> 
> ...


I miss this place, it has been closed since a massive fire came through it in september 2015. *They* are supposed to be opening the forest back up soon... need my local riding spot back 

To add insult, the Giant was sold to my friend and it was lost in a huge fire last October.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Two from this week









We successfully rode both "Broken Thumb" and " Twisted Ankle" without injury.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

*Leaders Park - FAST*


Leaders park - FAST by John Gruber, on Flickr


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Last weekend at Beech Mountain Bike Park.
IMG_2464 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Raging River Trail System, North Bend, WA

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Hummingbird in Simi Valley, CA


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Santa Clara County









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Table Mountain Trail









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Various Western Washington fun trails.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

From this morning's ride. Mustachio! :thumbsup:


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Squamish...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I took this photo while taking a mandatory break. The lower sign points to Hocus Pocus, which had a sign nearby saying the trail was closed daybreak - 10:00AM for hunting and it was 9:50AM. I took a photo of the Hocus Pocus sign and hunting sign but it mysteriously disappeared. I debated briefly if it was a good idea to ride right after 10:00 but decided my orange bike and "retina burn" helmet would offer some safety. But as I waited, the light drizzle started picking up and I decided I'd better head back rather than head further out. It was raining pretty good when I got back to my car.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Bout to drop into some gnar!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

today,






overbiked


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

july 28, 2018: as the fog slips around mt tam, smoke from a distant wildfire is visible on the right side of the image.


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briank (Feb 4, 2004)

screamingbunny said:


> And she said "I couldn't find it with GPS"
> 
> View attachment 1171456





levity said:


> Ummm, did you have something else on your mind that blurred your vision a bit when you read this sign? :nono:


If that is Leominster, or even if it's not, the locals know the real trail name (look on TrailForks). The signage needed to be PC'd.

Edit: Dang, nevermind, someone changed the trail name on Trail Forks too...


----------



## phxrider (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## CyberThreat (Jul 27, 2018)

Pic from a quick ride on the West side of Trail 100 in the Phoenix Mountain Preserve. Great weather this morning!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing special just a day on the trails which is a good day.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## azarchie (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

first time i've climbed up the old springs trail from miwok stables in the marin headlands aboard the war pig since i injured myself last september. didn't think i could do it on a 31 pound 1 x 10 bike but i made it!


----------



## Z A C K (Feb 25, 2018)

Some NYC trails on my new Nomad


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bobcat Ridge, Colorado. 10-20-18 
70° after having had snow on the ground 3 days prior and in the 30's.
40' from this sign I spotted this baby Rattlesnake.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

*First Time Post Fire*

...and it's been a year.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

One last ride at this location for the year as it closes for the hunt g season till January.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Bobcat Ridge, Colorado. 10-20-18
> 
> View attachment 1221680


DJ - is that pic from _20_18 or *19*18?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

levity said:


> DJ - is that pic from _20_18 or *19*18?


Funny, could be either, but I'm going with 2018 if memory serves me right. I'm getting old though so don't hold me to it.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Highland MI, D-loop.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

tmbrown said:


> Highland MI, D-loop.
> 
> View attachment 1223160


nothing like fall riding in the Great Lakes area!!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Europe trails*

In the Tuscany area near Pistoia


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

There is a trail marker in there, just kinda blends in to the background.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

*Pisgah*


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

From Squamish, BC.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good one bjeast!


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Race day!









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

From today









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Family ride from Sunday..


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Tiger Mountain, WA









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

eplanajr said:


> Tiger Mountain, WA[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Tiger is so awesome, and NOTG is a dope trail. Raw AF and I love that log drop/roll in the middle.

My pics from the summit 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Montana in January, at the Copper City trail system.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

evasive said:


> Montana in January, at the Copper City trail system.


shouldn't there be more snow?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> shouldn't there be more snow?


This trail network is deliberately sited in an area that doesn't get much. It's high desert. There was a little in shady stress at the time, and it's probably getting some today. Overall it's a great spot for winter and shoulder season riding.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

evasive said:


> This trail network is deliberately sited in an area that doesn't get much. It's high desert. There was a little in shady stress at the time, and it's probably getting some today. Overall it's a great spot for winter and shoulder season riding.


sweet...though I like the snow as well, would be cool to ride in that terrain during the winter...summer? not so much


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

From today.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Been spending some quality time in the park lately. Riding gnar had degraded my berm and jump skills, but they're coming back. 

I love that the double black official sign wasn't enough, that smaller sign has additional info I'm paraphrasing but, "Hey dumbass, the 20+ foot jumps at the bottom might get you hurt, so we REALLY mean it."


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

New trail at the Burbs.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

Nice LS! Looks like a Pinhoti...


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Cakewalk - Squamish


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

Maah Daah Hey


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

*If you have been there, you know it*


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Here are a couple from this weekend's adventure.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Took the ole 26'er for a spin while prerunning for a race tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This location should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

^^ :lol: no fair!


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

CyNil_Rider said:


> Nice LS! Looks like a Pinhoti...


Yessir!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*for trekkers and mtb*

park Mount Mario


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Overnight camping trip and some riding at Tsali for my anniversary - was totally my wife's idea, too, which is even better


0424191420 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Harold said:


> Overnight camping trip and some riding at Tsali for my anniversary - was totally my wife's idea, too, which is even better
> 
> 
> 0424191420 by Nate, on Flickr


sweet!!! I'll bet it is a great time of year to camp....good sleeping weather. Not too many bugs...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> sweet!!! I'll bet it is a great time of year to camp....good sleeping weather. Not too many bugs...


yeah, great time of year to camp. overnight temps in the 50's. Highs near 80-ish, which meant damn hot when you're climbing in an open, sunny, south-facing location, but gloriously cool in shady, breezy areas sheltered from the heat.


0423191439 by Nate, on Flickr

but lol on the bugs. Nope, there are quite a few. Mossies were out and about. Got bit a few times, though they weren't what I'd call swarming. It's definitely gnat season in the southeast, though. TONS of those. They're more annoying than anything.

also lots of these little bastards. some kind of bark beetle. again, they don't bite, but they're everywhere, so you've gotta watch your food, beer, etc.


0423191958c by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

simplicity


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Harold said:


> lots of these little bastards. some kind of bark beetle. again, they don't bite, but they're everywhere, so you've gotta watch your food, beer, etc.


Are they not edible?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> Are they not edible?


They are, if you like the crunch in your beer. For me, crunch is not something I consider desirable in my beer.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

In need of a re-route...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Harold said:


> yeah, great time of year to camp. overnight temps in the 50's. Highs near 80-ish, which meant damn hot when you're climbing in an open, sunny, south-facing location, but gloriously cool in shady, breezy areas sheltered from the heat.
> 
> 
> 0423191439 by Nate, on Flickr
> ...


that looks like heaven to me....17 more days till school is out....

those little beetles look like Good N Plenty's...I though it was full of blood first



baker said:


> In need of a re-route...
> 
> View attachment 1249462


yikes....hella water damage...or really narrow singletrack


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> yikes....hella water damage...or really narrow singletrack


Snowmelt/water runoff from the USFS road that is just out of sight behind the bike. Thankfully, the damage ends right about where the snowbank starts in the pic.


----------



## 2tofly (Nov 6, 2011)

Dothan Alabama









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

*Hannah Park - Jax, FL*

Don't stop to do this very much but here's one.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Here you go. Ridgeway Colorado


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Long way to the top*

It ' s a long way


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Can anyone guess the Trail System using this type of mileage sign?
Bonus points for naming the trail it's located on.









hint - here's the top portion of the main trail system sign


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Section of trail named after a trail builder/rider/supporter in the area, Glen Divins, with the section called Glen's Wall.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Clever name for a, ummm, trail. 

Glad they put a sign there to avoid any confusion. 




----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Bones were shook!


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Riding in the National Forest near Waynesboro, VA









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A few from this summer:

Baxter Gulch Trail, Crested Butte, Colorado








Starvation Creek Trail, Monarch Crest, Poncha Springs, Colorado








Hucka Yucca Trail, Lory State Park, Bellvue, Colorado








401 Trail, Crested Butte, Colorado








Chicken Dinner Trail, S Mountain Trails, Salida, Colorado


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A few more from this spring and summer:

Gashouse Trail, Buffalo Creek trail system, Pine, Colorado








Colorado Trail, Georgia Pass, Colorado








Intersection of Colorado Trail and Continental Divide Trail, Twin Lakes, Colorado








Captain Ahab Trail, Moab, Utah


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Is the guy shown at Georgia Pass "lubing his chain"?


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

WNC, Heartbreak Ridge ...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday, the sign for "Rupert" at Squamish, BC.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Festive! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't believe this thread I started almost 8 years ago is still kickin'. I got a new bike and uh had to take a bike+trail marker pic. Thanks everyone for keeping this thread alive! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

abeckstead said:


> Can't believe this thread I started almost 8 years ago is still kickin'. I got a new bike and uh had to take a bike+trail marker pic. Thanks everyone for keeping this thread alive!


It's a fun thread!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

abeckstead said:


> Can't believe this thread I started almost 8 years ago is still kickin'. I got a new bike and uh had to take a bike+trail marker pic. Thanks everyone for keeping this thread alive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so we now expect to see way more posts from you...SLACKER!!! 

You can't get the car going and then jump out!!!


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> so we now expect to see way more posts from you...SLACKER!!!
> 
> You can't get the car going and then jump out!!!


LoL I'll do my best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Carved 'Sam the Eagle' wooden sign









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Boring Sam the eagle trail sign lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

abeckstead said:


> Boring Sam the eagle trail sign lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny cause your bike is sort of Sam The Eagle colored!!!

He is my second favorite Muppet behind the Swedish Chef (cause I am Swedish)


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Sam the Eagle carved in Stone... I didn't even notice this when I flew off the trail last time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

New trail at the Burbs :thumbsup:









And at the other end.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Riding Brittany Fears is EXTREMELY difficult!


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Riding Brittany Fears is EXTREMELY difficult!
> 
> View attachment 1322363


Awesome name 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I didn't know that ferns grew wild in Texas


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Forgot the bike but here's the sign :lol:


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

*Don't know what I was thinking....*

Pulled the old rigid out of the closet after taking a 25-year hiatus from riding and, well.....just about anything that required physical activity. Realized I have this world-class trail system literally in my back yard that I don't have to drive to. Watched way too many videos and convinced myself that it didn't look too bad....Well, I survived, but I won't be attempting that one on the old rigid and v-brakes for awhile! My Jeffsey is supposed to arrive in July, so I think I will just work on getting in shape and stick to the flowy, loamy trails until it gets here!


----------



## one lung (Feb 8, 2012)

Phil's World but can't name the trail.


----------



## one lung (Feb 8, 2012)

levity said:


> Can anyone guess the Trail System using this type of mileage sign?
> Bonus points for naming the trail it's located on.
> 
> View attachment 1255967
> ...


Phil's World but can't name the trail.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

one lung said:


> Phil's World but can't name the trail.


DING! DING! Winner. 

That's on the " Stinky Loop" trail 


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Game On is a user-built trail between Pacheco Canyon Road and Winsor. Awesome riding up there!








Trail 163 is better known as REM (Rio En Medio). One of the most technical trails in town.


----------



## buccilli15 (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Ghost Town, Glorieta, New Mexico

There used to be an old mining town located here in the 1860's. There was a small hotel which is all but gone now. Not worth taking a photo of the totally rotten last few logs. There is also a huge pile of rotting wood which must have been where the sawmill was located. No buildings there that can be seen anymore. Just this sign to mark the place. Lovely ride up to it too.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

View from the Skyline trail above Big Bear two weeks ago
(before the Apple fire :madmax

Mt San Gorgonio is visible in the distance, no smoke coming over the hill yet!


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Columbia, MO picture from the first ride of the year.
Steve


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

New trail in the county park, a great, but short flow trail.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool thread. Can't believe I haven't seen it over the years. I like to do the same thing occasionally.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

SoDakSooner said:


> Cool thread. Can't believe I haven't seen it over the years. I like to do the same thing occasionally.
> 
> View attachment 1939890
> View attachment 1939891
> ...


'BEST TRAIL EVER' lol Yeah this thread has blown up and gets popular occasionally&#8230; I need to post in it more 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

That one gets a few laughs. It is pretty good, but certainly not quite the best. It's in Northwest Arkansas in Springdale. Look it up. It has some pretty gnarly stuff. I think Brian Kennedy (BKXC) rode it during his stay in Arkansas this spring. Found the link


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

needed proof I climbed all the way to the top via northern boundry. Not far, but far for me.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Overlooking the Gauntlet at Knob Hills


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Local informal trailhead for a short flow trail dubbed "Crabs" in San Diego ? ?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

My Forbidden/Verboten under the Verboten/Forbidden trail sign&#8230;


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Other Fernie random pics:


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Other local pics:


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

some jerk just recently stole the marker.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Taroroot said:


> View attachment 1941870
> 
> some jerk just recently stole the marker.


People suck! and need to be shown what an Iron Maiden really is 😅


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

abeckstead said:


> People suck! and need to be shown what an Iron Maiden really is 😅


🤘


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'll play.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'll play.
> View attachment 1942183


Where is the trail marker? Are you counting the geologic formation after which the open space was named as the trail marker?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Where is the trail marker? Are you counting the geologic formation after which the open space was named as the trail marker?


Lol!
Good call, and apparently. Hold on and I'll come up with something.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I hope sh_tty road bikes count. I use it on single track too. It works well considering they didn't paint it and I used a lot of plastic parts that are holding up well.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Top of Guadalasca.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Mt Pigna ,







Italy


----------



## awilli (Jan 1, 2017)

Got the Lowside out for a ride this weekend.


----------



## Brad In A Van (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Half way up.









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

Harold said:


> Scout Camp Loop, Brian Head, UT
> 
> 
> Cypress Bend Trails (I rode the Hercules Loop), Many, LA


Cool old specialized!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

So, this wouldn't be the correct thread for this photo?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)




----------

